# Netanyahu's unwelcome visit to the U.S.



## pbel (Jan 23, 2015)

*This is what America gets for letting Israel buy into our Congress, telling US Presidents for decades to "fuck off!'


Netanyahu apos s unwelcome visit to the U.S. - LA Times

To the editor:* For decades, U.S. presidents have urged the Israeli government to stop building Jewish settlements in the West Bank. This request to abide by international law has been ignored, increasing tensions in the Mideast. ("Israel is drawn into U.S. tussle over sanctions on Iran," Jan. 21)lRelated 


Middle East
Israel is drawn into U.S. tussle over sanctions on Iran
See all related

8

*To the editor:* When are we going to stop witnessing self-serving and dangerous politics being played at the expense of our peace and security?

It is reprehensible that House Speaker John A. Boehner (R-Ohio) and Netanyahu have arranged a speech before Congress soon to denounce Iran and undermine diplomatic efforts by President Obama to build Mideast peace.

This is an insult to the United States and it hampers efforts to use diplomacy with Iran for peace.

_Lillian Laskin, Los Angeles_

*Follow the Opinion section on Twitter* @latimesopinion


----------



## Nutz (Jan 23, 2015)

I welcome Netanyahu.  So do many Americans...except for the racists, the killer muslims, and misguided liberals.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm for anything that pisses off Obama.


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 23, 2015)

.

Obama has been telling Congress to 'fuck off' for the past 6 years.

Fair is fair.

.


----------



## toastman (Jan 23, 2015)

Unwelcome visit ? Unwelcome by who Pbel? You think you speak for all Americans ?


----------



## Nutz (Jan 23, 2015)

Israel is one of our dearest and strongest allies.  Boehner did the right thing...we need to reassure the Jewry that we stand behind Israel, despite Obama.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 23, 2015)

Who the fuck invited Al Sharpton to the White House 61 times in the last 5 years?


----------



## Nutz (Jan 23, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Who the fuck invited Al Sharpton to the White House 61 times in the last 5 years?


WTF does that have to do with the topic at hand...did he address a joint session of Congress? Why do you ruin your point with red herrings and nonsense?


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 23, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Who the fuck invited Al Sharpton to the White House 61 times in the last 5 years?
> ...


If you can't think any deeper than that, just put me on ignore. Brotch.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 23, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


I don't put people on ignore...but my opinion of you has dropped down a notch.  I thought you were better than that.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 23, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


Do shush. 

You have a lot of hit and misses around here yourself. I'm not always on my A Game. So sue me. Or... better yet, Brotch-slap me!


----------



## Nutz (Jan 23, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


  Back up a couple of notches.


----------



## pbel (Jan 23, 2015)

The articles focus is that several Presidents have been trying to achieve peace and were told to fuck off while we get Terrorism  for Israeli refusal of peace by the way of Land Theft...

The whole system is corrupted by money, our Democracy is dead...


----------



## S.J. (Jan 23, 2015)

Obama, the spoiled little adolescent, vows to get even with Bibi.  What a fucking baby.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 23, 2015)

its not a 'democracy' pbel !!   Good to see the death of mob rule / democracy !!


----------



## pbel (Jan 23, 2015)

pismoe said:


> its not a 'democracy' pbel !!   Good to see the death of mob rule / democracy !!


OLIGHARCHY=Rule by the Rich via Campaign contributions like Sheldon Adelson's 100 million to Gingrich.


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2015)

With Iranian  Valerie Jarett ... senior advisor to Hussein Obama bin laden

what can you expect?

the White House is sick from within...


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 23, 2015)

What illegal settlements??

http://www.pmo.gov.il/English/MediaCenter/Spokesman/Documents/edmundENG100712.pdf

Welcome Mr Prime Minister!!( Wish he was coming here as well)

Greg


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 23, 2015)

Netanfuckyou has nothing to say, that I care to hear.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 23, 2015)

What we Americans need to do, is purge all these little Israeli bitches from our government.  It might take a couple elections to do it, but we got to get these fucking assholes out of our government.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> What we Americans need to do, is purge all these little Israeli bitches from our government.  It might take a couple elections to do it, but we got to get these fucking assholes out of our government.


..and replace them with your Hamas heroes!!??

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Netanfuckyou has nothing to say, that I care to hear.



FuckyoufromNetan; you pro-terrorist apologist!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 24, 2015)

skye said:


> With Iranian  Valerie Jarett ... senior advisor to Hussein Obama bin laden
> 
> what can you expect?
> 
> the White House is sick from within...



I don't expect much and therefore am seldom disappointed, unfortunately.

Greg


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 24, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> FuckyoufromNetan; you pro-terrorist apologist!!
> 
> Greg


I don't apologize for terrorists.  Especially, Israeli terrorists.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 24, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> ..and replace them with your Hamas heroes!!??
> 
> Greg


No, replace them with Americans, who pledge their allegiance to the United States of America.  Not some bullshit pariah state on the other side of the planet.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > FuckyoufromNetan; you pro-terrorist apologist!!
> ...



Congratulations. You have aligned yourself with Hamas...again.

Greg


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 24, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Congratulations. You have aligned yourself with Hamas...again.
> 
> Greg


Are you on crack?

WTF does the US government have anything to do with Hamas?


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > ..and replace them with your Hamas heroes!!??
> ...



I am glad you see Iran as a bridge too far....

Lawmakers grill White House adviser on secret Iran talks The Times of Israel

er: maybe not!!

Greg


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 24, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> I am glad you see Iran as a bridge too far....
> 
> Lawmakers grill White House adviser on secret Iran talks The Times of Israel
> 
> ...


I think we should normalize relations with Iran.  75% of their population is under 30.  Soon, all those old mullahs will die off and women will be wearing Levis in public again.

When you were in your 20's, did you blindly do everything your grandparents told you to do?  Were your priorities, the same as theirs?

This is Iran today.



That doesn't look like a crowd living in the 7th century.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad you see Iran as a bridge too far....
> ...









Sure does!!!

Greg


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2015)

pbel said:


> *This is what America gets for letting Israel buy into our Congress, telling US Presidents for decades to "fuck off!'
> 
> 
> Netanyahu apos s unwelcome visit to the U.S. - LA Times
> ...







 Really desperate now quoting twitter opinions as if they were valid official indictments.   The people posting this crap know even less than you do about the legalities and reality of the west bank.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad you see Iran as a bridge too far....
> ...




Sure does!!

Greg


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 24, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Sure does!!!
> 
> Greg


I agree.  Their laws suck and their government sucks.  It's a theocracy.  That's their fatal flaw.  You don't mix church and state.  My point is, when those old fuckers die off, the entire country is going to change.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad you see Iran as a bridge too far....
> ...








 Only one problem the next generation of old mullahs is waiting in the wings, and they will step into the vacant posts. So by the time the 30 somethings are in charge they will be old mullahs, and so the circle turns. There is not a big gap in the population were no one between 30 and 60 exist, in fact it will be the largest group and most will be radical religionists.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure does!!!
> ...






 WHY ?      HOW?      what about the next mullahs who are not as old, but will be when the next one dies ?


----------



## Politico (Jan 24, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Who the fuck invited Al Sharpton to the White House 61 times in the last 5 years?


The same prick who knew the arrangements for Net to come, then went upstairs to eat dinner when he arrived.


----------



## Mineva (Jan 24, 2015)

LoL what the hell is Israeli terrorists are giving speech in USA congress, its not Israel , its fcking USA : ) Zionist shitty bloody money success more than what USA president would success. USA president cannot even tell his ideas but he only approves Zioshit lobby ideas : ) Zioshit says Netoshit will come there and will give a speech with his Hitler style hair and everyone in the congress will have to applaud him, whereby they may repair his razed image a bit. They want to give a message "You see people, USA is with Israhell." Despite a great part of American people hates terrorist illegal state Israhell. There is two USA, one of them is being embraced by the arms of evil Zioshit like an octopus, other one is the White House side. This is a money war, White House shoots ISIS while Zioshit backed USA supports ISIS. White House tries to prevent resources of ISIS, while intelligence service CIA which has the employees chosen by AIPAC, helps ISIS to keep them survived. There was a woman at year 2008, she was portrayed as a presidential candidate, what was her name ? Mckidney, Mckinney or wahtever. Who had visited Palestine before the elections and showed her support for Palestine people, then arrested by Israehelli terrorists for 1 week. She said there is only one way to be successful in USA. You have to pass the test made by Zioshit lobby. She said that one day she had received an e-mail that wants her to sign a guarantee article that she will recognize Jarusalem as the capital of Israhell, she will give priority for the Israeli military interests, and she will support the USA aids for Israhell.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Only one problem the next generation of old mullahs is waiting in the wings, and they will step into the vacant posts. So by the time the 30 somethings are in charge they will be old mullahs, and so the circle turns. There is not a big gap in the population were no one between 30 and 60 exist, in fact it will be the largest group and most will be radical religionists.


Does that video look like it has anything to do with the Qu'ran?  Do those women look like they can't wait to wear Burka's?  That video has more to do with MTV, than it does Islam.  Yet, you claim they're going to, all of a sudden, do a complete about face in their lifestyle and go monk?  You just gotta keep pushing that dumbass mantra no matter how irrational it is. 

But keep it up.  Posts like that show everyone just how big of a disconnected dope you really are.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 24, 2015)

Mineva said:


> LoL what the hell is Israeli terrorists are giving speech in USA congress, its not Israel , its fcking USA : ) Zionist shitty bloody money success more than what USA president would success. USA president cannot even tell his ideas but he only approves Zioshit lobby ideas : ) Zioshit says Netoshit will come there and will give a speech with his Hitler style hair and everyone in the congress will have to applaud him, whereby they may repair his razed image a bit. They want to give a message "You see people, USA is with Israhell." Despite a great part of American people hates terrorist illegal state Israhell. There is two USA, one of them is being embraced by the arms of evil Zioshit like an octopus, other one is the White House side. This is a money war, White House shoots ISIS while Zioshit backed USA supports ISIS. White House tries to prevent resources of ISIS, while intelligence service CIA which has the employees chosen by AIPAC, helps ISIS to keep them survived. There was a woman at year 2008, she was portrayed as a presidential candidate, what was her name ? Mckidney, Mckinney or wahtever. Who had visited Palestine before the elections and showed her support for Palestine people, then arrested by Israehelli terrorists for 1 week. She said there is only one way to be successful in USA. You have to pass the test made by Zioshit lobby. She said that one day she had received an e-mail that wants her to sign a guarantee article that she will recognize Jarusalem as the capital of Israhell, she will give priority for the Israeli military interests, and she will support the USA aids for Israhell.


Zionists are fucking assholes.  They should be damn lucky I'm not President.  I'd stop all weapons shipments to that country.  Freeze all Israeli assets in US banks.  Outlaw AIPAC.  And tell Netanfuckyou he's got 90 days get his ass out of the OPT, or that decision will no longer be his to make.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 24, 2015)

percysunshine said:


> .
> 
> Obama has been telling Congress to 'fuck off' for the past 6 years.
> 
> ...



The Reps have fucked off  (as you put It) on their own.

Boner had no right to do that.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 24, 2015)

skye said:


> With Iranian  Valerie Jarett ... senior advisor to Hussein Obama bin laden
> 
> what can you expect?
> 
> the White House is sick from within...


 
You might want to look up Wendy Sherman, the one who is leading the talks with Iran, a nice Jewish woman from a prominent Jewish family.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 24, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


 
You put that up, why not list the Crimes Punishable by Death in Saudi Arabia and yet we don't mind.
We do not do things for humanitarian reasons, its just an excuse.


----------



## Mineva (Jan 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Zionists are fucking assholes.  They should be damn lucky I'm not President.  I'd stop all weapons shipments to that country.  Freeze all Israeli assets in US banks.  Outlaw AIPAC.  And tell Netanfuckyou he's got 90 days get his ass out of the OPT, or that decision will no longer be his to make.



This shits must be kicked out of USA. Even USA central bank is belong to them. They manipulate all USA financial sector. The situation was the same in Turkiye too, Turkish Central Bank is still menaged by them but we have them cornered from every angle and they cant behave as they wish anymore, we clean them with each passing day, every day one of them. Erdogan is a great leader and his team achieves great jobs, but probably you wont be aware of these things in Europe or in USA, our success will be kept from the people and they will continue to try to show Turkiye as an evil country and Muslims as evil people. Obama is a true leader, but he is not allowed to manage USA as he wish, because he is a peaceful person which is contrary to Zionist interests. These are the same shits from the same family who organized and provoked Briton Hessian soldiers against George Washington during the revolution and seized Central Bank.


----------



## pbel (Jan 24, 2015)

*I love this controversy, its showing AIPAC's insidious affect on American Interests to Israeli subservience!*

*Let the people see!!!*


Benjamin Netanyahu goes too far - The Boston Globe

This time Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu might have gone too far. It’s bad enough that John Boehner invited him to address a joint session of Congress and lobby for more sanctions on Iran — and directly seek to undercut the president’s top diplomatic initiative. Far worse is that…

BostonGlobe.com

Politics
Foreign Policy
Benjamin Netanyahu
SaveMore like thisRemove

*Boehner/Netanyahu: "So Smart, They're Stupid"*
When I was growing up, I remember a saying that was used to describe the behavior of persons who were so cocky that they did really dumb things--"He's so smart, he's stupid".I thought of this expression when I heard Speaker of the House of Representatives, John Boehner, announce that he had invited…

Huffington Post
Politics
Benjamin Netanyahu
John Boehner


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

Mineva said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Zionists are fucking assholes.  They should be damn lucky I'm not President.  I'd stop all weapons shipments to that country.  Freeze all Israeli assets in US banks.  Outlaw AIPAC.  And tell Netanfuckyou he's got 90 days get his ass out of the OPT, or that decision will no longer be his to make.
> ...



  They MUST be kicked out?  Who in the hell are YOU?  Are you even an American citizen?  
.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

Mineva said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Zionists are fucking assholes.  They should be damn lucky I'm not President.  I'd stop all weapons shipments to that country.  Freeze all Israeli assets in US banks.  Outlaw AIPAC.  And tell Netanfuckyou he's got 90 days get his ass out of the OPT, or that decision will no longer be his to make.
> ...



You are a nut, obviously.    Hopefully you stay in Turkey with the other turkeys where you belong.


----------



## Daniyel (Jan 24, 2015)

Some leftists are pissed off.. boo hoo..


----------



## Penelope (Jan 24, 2015)

Oh dear,  I do hope someone doesn't help a young Jewish woman (who is known to have affairs with married men)  get a job at the White House and that she doesn't seduce President Obama, like what happened when Bill Clinton refused to meet with Bibi.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 24, 2015)

Mineva said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Zionists are fucking assholes.  They should be damn lucky I'm not President.  I'd stop all weapons shipments to that country.  Freeze all Israeli assets in US banks.  Outlaw AIPAC.  And tell Netanfuckyou he's got 90 days get his ass out of the OPT, or that decision will no longer be his to make.
> ...



You care more about America than most Americans. Oh if only we can concentrate on our own country instead of fighting nonsense wars in the ME and meanwhile we are going downhill. At least Obama is trying his best to put a hold on the trigger.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 24, 2015)

A PERFECT example of the obomanations foreign policy, starting with Israel...


----------



## Penelope (Jan 24, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> A PERFECT example of the obomanations foreign policy, starting with Israel...


I do love some of your cartoons, but now wouldn't that be more like Bush, he did get his Vulcans to teach him (mainly several Zionist war mongers), I mean he couldn't even pronounce some of the other countries ,an ant knew more about foreign countries than he did.


----------



## pbel (Jan 24, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> A PERFECT example of the obomanations foreign policy, starting with Israel...





Penelope said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > A PERFECT example of the obomanations foreign policy, starting with Israel...
> ...


Penelope, that's what Israel wants a nice Dumb Dumb like Bush...Super smart Presidents like Carter saw the Ruse, Kill and Maim Muslims with US support directed by AIPAC Campaign Money as their weapon...

America,  will Wake UP, when she tires of her dead soldiers!!!


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2015)

Mineva said:


> LoL what the hell is Israeli terrorists are giving speech in USA congress, its not Israel , its fcking USA : ) Zionist shitty bloody money success more than what USA president would success. USA president cannot even tell his ideas but he only approves Zioshit lobby ideas : ) Zioshit says Netoshit will come there and will give a speech with his Hitler style hair and everyone in the congress will have to applaud him, whereby they may repair his razed image a bit. They want to give a message "You see people, USA is with Israhell." Despite a great part of American people hates terrorist illegal state Israhell. There is two USA, one of them is being embraced by the arms of evil Zioshit like an octopus, other one is the White House side. This is a money war, White House shoots ISIS while Zioshit backed USA supports ISIS. White House tries to prevent resources of ISIS, while intelligence service CIA which has the employees chosen by AIPAC, helps ISIS to keep them survived. There was a woman at year 2008, she was portrayed as a presidential candidate, what was her name ? Mckidney, Mckinney or wahtever. Who had visited Palestine before the elections and showed her support for Palestine people, then arrested by Israehelli terrorists for 1 week. She said there is only one way to be successful in USA. You have to pass the test made by Zioshit lobby. She said that one day she had received an e-mail that wants her to sign a guarantee article that she will recognize Jarusalem as the capital of Israhell, she will give priority for the Israeli military interests, and she will support the USA aids for Israhell.





 You don't hate the Jews by any chance do you, is your real name Eva Braun ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Only one problem the next generation of old mullahs is waiting in the wings, and they will step into the vacant posts. So by the time the 30 somethings are in charge they will be old mullahs, and so the circle turns. There is not a big gap in the population were no one between 30 and 60 exist, in fact it will be the largest group and most will be radical religionists.
> ...





 And you ignore the fact that the population of iran does not have a gap in ages between 30 and 60, and by the time those women are 60 they wont want to wear Levi's


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > LoL what the hell is Israeli terrorists are giving speech in USA congress, its not Israel , its fcking USA : ) Zionist shitty bloody money success more than what USA president would success. USA president cannot even tell his ideas but he only approves Zioshit lobby ideas : ) Zioshit says Netoshit will come there and will give a speech with his Hitler style hair and everyone in the congress will have to applaud him, whereby they may repair his razed image a bit. They want to give a message "You see people, USA is with Israhell." Despite a great part of American people hates terrorist illegal state Israhell. There is two USA, one of them is being embraced by the arms of evil Zioshit like an octopus, other one is the White House side. This is a money war, White House shoots ISIS while Zioshit backed USA supports ISIS. White House tries to prevent resources of ISIS, while intelligence service CIA which has the employees chosen by AIPAC, helps ISIS to keep them survived. There was a woman at year 2008, she was portrayed as a presidential candidate, what was her name ? Mckidney, Mckinney or wahtever. Who had visited Palestine before the elections and showed her support for Palestine people, then arrested by Israehelli terrorists for 1 week. She said there is only one way to be successful in USA. You have to pass the test made by Zioshit lobby. She said that one day she had received an e-mail that wants her to sign a guarantee article that she will recognize Jarusalem as the capital of Israhell, she will give priority for the Israeli military interests, and she will support the USA aids for Israhell.
> ...






 That's why you will never be president, as you would be executed in the first week by your own people when the Dow Jones crashed to ZERO and the banks refused to lend you any money.


----------



## Mineva (Jan 24, 2015)

Penelope said:


> You care more about America than most Americans. Oh if only we can concentrate on our own country instead of fighting nonsense wars in the ME and meanwhile we are going downhill. At least Obama is trying his best to put a hold on the trigger.



People are innocent, does not matter their country, the evilness stems from some certain parts. Obama is trying his best but he also behaved cowardy about some points, maybe he had to behave such. I would like American people to hold him in presidency but apparently this is difficult anymore. He have been lynched by media and have no credibility in the eyes of society.

We will witness the collapse of bloody Zionist dynasty in the coming years, not only the enemy of USA but enemy of all World's people.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Oh dear,  I do hope someone doesn't help a young Jewish woman (who is known to have affairs with married men)  get a job at the White House and that she doesn't seduce President Obama, like what happened when Bill Clinton refused to meet with Bibi.



Yes, because it's too much to expect the POTUS to be able to keep it in his pants.    Let's just hope that comment was made in jest.


----------



## pbel (Jan 24, 2015)

Mineva said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > You care more about America than most Americans. Oh if only we can concentrate on our own country instead of fighting nonsense wars in the ME and meanwhile we are going downhill. At least Obama is trying his best to put a hold on the trigger.
> ...


You're right on one point...Zionists via AIPAC also control the Mass Media in our country along with Hollywood in which cinema is used to promote Israel and AIPAC policies with artistic propaganda...All at the cost of American lives here and abroad...

Sickening.


----------



## Mineva (Jan 24, 2015)

pbel said:


> You're right on one point...Zionists via AIPAC also control the Mass Media in our country along with Hollywood in which cinema is used to promote Israel and AIPAC policies with artistic propaganda...All at the cost of American lives here and abroad...
> 
> Sickening.



Yes, American Sniper is a good example to show how Hollywood serving for justification of innocent deaths in ME. They can wash many ignorant brains in this way and appearently it works so far.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2015)

Mineva said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > You care more about America than most Americans. Oh if only we can concentrate on our own country instead of fighting nonsense wars in the ME and meanwhile we are going downhill. At least Obama is trying his best to put a hold on the trigger.
> ...






 Define in your own words what you mean by Zionism, and be aware the Mohamed was an actual Zionist early in life.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2015)

pbel said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





 Even the Media owned by Muslims that hack of the heads of their wives ?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 24, 2015)

Mineva said:


> This shits must be kicked out of USA. Even USA central bank is belong to them. They manipulate all USA financial sector. The situation was the same in Turkiye too, Turkish Central Bank is still menaged by them but we have them cornered from every angle and they cant behave as they wish anymore, we clean them with each passing day, every day one of them. Erdogan is a great leader and his team achieves great jobs, but probably you wont be aware of these things in Europe or in USA, our success will be kept from the people and they will continue to try to show Turkiye as an evil country and Muslims as evil people. Obama is a true leader, but he is not allowed to manage USA as he wish, because he is a peaceful person which is contrary to Zionist interests. These are the same shits from the same family who organized and provoked Briton Hessian soldiers against George Washington during the revolution and seized Central Bank.


Obama, a "peaceful person"?  The same guy who has "kill lists".  The same guy who is basically continuing the policies of his predecessor?  The same guy who is continuing the wars his predecessor started?  The same guy I voted for (twice). But it wasn't more than a year into his second term, that I finally had enough and withdrew my support for his neocon driven policies.

Obama is a politician.  The same as Bush.  They make their living telling people what they want to hear, but it's not what they do.  He has done some good things, but he's not nearly the President this country needs.  Just like Bush, Obama is a corporate bitch, doing what he's told like a good little whore.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Define in your own words what you mean by Zionism, and be aware the Mohamed was an actual Zionist early in life.


Zionism, is the ideology of being the biggest asshole you could possibly be.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Define in your own words what you mean by Zionism, and be aware the Mohamed was an actual Zionist early in life.
> ...




Yeah them damn Zionists & their peace offerings to Palestinians, security fence & land concessions so they can remain in Israel to kill more Israeli's.  What a bunch of assholes for not treating the Palestisnians like their own Arab brothers do.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Define in your own words what you mean by Zionism, and be aware the Mohamed was an actual Zionist early in life.
> ...






 So you are a gold plated Zionist then ........................


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Oh dear,  I do hope someone doesn't help a young Jewish woman (who is known to have affairs with married men)  get a job at the White House and that she doesn't seduce President Obama, like what happened when Bill Clinton refused to meet with Bibi.



Monica was a Jewish spy?? Or was that Paula Jones...or was it Linda Tripp???  lmao

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > This shits must be kicked out of USA. Even USA central bank is belong to them. They manipulate all USA financial sector. The situation was the same in Turkiye too, Turkish Central Bank is still menaged by them but we have them cornered from every angle and they cant behave as they wish anymore, we clean them with each passing day, every day one of them. Erdogan is a great leader and his team achieves great jobs, but probably you wont be aware of these things in Europe or in USA, our success will be kept from the people and they will continue to try to show Turkiye as an evil country and Muslims as evil people. Obama is a true leader, but he is not allowed to manage USA as he wish, because he is a peaceful person which is contrary to Zionist interests. These are the same shits from the same family who organized and provoked Briton Hessian soldiers against George Washington during the revolution and seized Central Bank.
> ...



But Billo; Obama got the Nobel Peace Prize...did you really expect him to kow tow to Hamas??

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Penelope said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Because the discussion I was having was about Iran. It reminded me of the "Happy Peasants/workers in the fields/factories as they worked for their Communist State" type of stuff......or are you too young to remember?

Greg


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 24, 2015)

Penelope said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Where did this 'right' come from? Obviously, if it is a 'right', it must have been bestowed.

(Warning; This is a trick question)

.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 24, 2015)

Unwelcome by who?

Just because that petty man/child that is President isn't "welcoming" him doesn't mean the rest of the country feels that way.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 24, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> But Billo; Obama got the Nobel Peace Prize...did you really expect him to kow tow to Hamas??
> 
> Greg


That was a total joke.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> So you are a gold plated Zionist then ........................


No.  I take being an asshole, to a whole other level.

The reason Zionists hate me, is because I'm a much bigger prick than they are.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > So you are a gold plated Zionist then ........................
> ...





 Not what the Jewish girls are saying, they cant work out why you are so small when you are intact ?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Not what the Jewish girls are saying, they cant work out why you are so small when you are intact ?


I actually dated a Jewish girl once.  Met her in algebra class.  She was a little goody two shoes.  And an absolute psycho in bed!


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > So you are a gold plated Zionist then ........................
> ...




You're comparing a bloody skyscraper to a mustard seed!!! Israel gets it wrong sometimes, and for that they have their courts which dispense the highest standards of jurisprudence. Unlike your heroes!!







Greg


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 24, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> You're comparing a bloody skyscraper to a mustard seed!!! Israel gets it wrong sometimes, and for that they have their courts which dispense the highest standards of jurisprudence. Unlike your heroes!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the same courts that dismiss 90% of their war crimes cases without any investigation at all?


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > You're comparing a bloody skyscraper to a mustard seed!!! Israel gets it wrong sometimes, and for that they have their courts which dispense the highest standards of jurisprudence. Unlike your heroes!!
> ...



Point of information!! A court can only dismiss on the evidence. Get your facts right!!

Greg


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > So you are a gold plated Zionist then ........................
> ...




"Zionists hate you"?  Surely you jest.  They are having a ball laughing at you & from you.  And so do I.


----------



## Daniyel (Jan 24, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Hilarious actually 
Its almost like being a prick is your life achievement..that doesn't make you an asshole, that makes you a clown.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > So you are a gold plated Zionist then ........................
> ...



You must be so proud.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> No.  I take being an asshole, to a whole other level.
> 
> The reason Zionists hate me, is because I'm a much bigger prick than they are.




 If you have been taking your asshole to a whole other level, it sure wouldn't be yours that's the biggest.


----------



## pbel (Jan 24, 2015)

*Boehner's Bonner is biting him and Netanyahu in the butt as America watches! *

*Even Fox News is outraged at Boehner and Netanyahu's plan to undermine Obama*
Updated by Max Fisher on January 24, 2015, 4:00 p.m. ET @Max_Fisher max@vox.com

TweetShare on Twitter(439) ShareShare on Facebook(3,211) LinkedInShare on LinkedIn(3) EmailEmail PrintPrint
TweetShare on Twitter(439)ShareShare on Facebook(3,211)LinkedInShare on LinkedIn(3)EmailEmailPrintPrint

Don't miss stories. Follow Vox!
*Get Vox in your inbox!*
By signing up, you agree to our terms.



Fox News is not exactly known as an ally of the Obama administration, especially when it comes to disputes between Obama and House Speaker John Boehner, or disputes between Obama and Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu.

Yet two prominent Fox News hosts, Chris Wallace and Shepherd Smith, harshly criticized Boehner and Netanyahu on Friday for secretly arranging a Netanyahu speech to Congress that is transparently aimed at undermining President Obama, and set up without the White House's knowledge.

The White House, State Department, and many foreign policy observers, including prominent former US ambassador to Israel Martin Indyk, expressed outrage over the move. And, in a sign of just how many lines Boehner and Netanyahu crossed, so did Fox News hosts Chris Wallace and Shepherd Smith.

"I agree 100 percent," Wallace said when Smith read a quote from Indyk criticizing the Boehner-Netanyahu maneuver. Wallace went on:

And to make you get a sense of really how, forgive me, wicked, this whole thing is, the Secretary of State John Kerry met with the Israeli Ambassador to the United States for two hours on Tuesday, Ron Dermer. The ambassador, never mentioned the fact that Netanyahu was in negotiations and finally agreed to come to Washington, not to see the president, but to go to Capitol Hill, speak to a joint session of congress and criticize the president's policy. I have to say I'm shocked.

*Smith said, "it seems like [Netanyahu's government thinks] we don't pay attention and that we're just a bunch of complete morons, the United States citizens, as if we wouldn't pick up on what's happening here."*


----------



## toastman (Jan 24, 2015)

Much respect to Netanyahu for not doing what Obama tells him to do. He's a true leader, unlike the coward Obummer.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > So you are a gold plated Zionist then ........................
> ...



I just consider your posts piss and wind. No main event!! Anti-Semitism is ssssssoooooooooooooo KKK!!

Greg


----------



## pbel (Jan 24, 2015)

toastman said:


> Much respect to Netanyahu for not doing what Obama tells him to do. He's a true leader, unlike the coward Obummer.


People as always in history are catching on to the AIPAC Cabal, better move to Israel Toast....


----------



## toastman (Jan 24, 2015)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Much respect to Netanyahu for not doing what Obama tells him to do. He's a true leader, unlike the coward Obummer.
> ...


Again you're thinking that you speak for everyone. AIPAC is still going very strong. If that changes, let me know.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 25, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> I just consider your posts piss and wind. No main event!! Anti-Semitism is ssssssoooooooooooooo KKK!!
> 
> Greg


But they are based on reality and I can explain the reason behind them, unlike this Anti-Semitism bullshit towards anyone who criticizes Israel.  And to date, anyone who has used the A-card has not been able to prove that it is not bullshit, because they are unable to explain the reason behind it's relevance towards the person they are accusing.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 25, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> If you have been taking your asshole to a whole other level, it sure wouldn't be yours that's the biggest.


There's always someone with a bigger one.

I also like a good book, long walks on the beach and Wild Turkey on the rocks.

However, if someone has a little Mad Dog...


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> You must be so proud.


I'm not proud of it.  My biggest problem is that I enjoy confrontation way too much.  Arguments are my Disneyland.  But a lot of that has to do with the fact that there are so many people who are really bad at them.  As an example...

You have people who accuse people of being anti-Semitic, but can't explain why?
Or they can't explain why they claim Islam is trying to take over the world, when we're the ones with over a  1000 bases all over the planet and enough nukes to kill the population of the world 37 times.
Or they argue against climate change, when that's like saying_ "gravity plays no role in plane crashes"._​
I've come to the realization that they don't care about presenting a good argument, it's all about "perception management".  And if you don't go along with the program, they shoot you.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 25, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> "Zionists hate you"?  Surely you jest.  They are having a ball laughing at you & from you.  And so do I.


You keep repeating that in the same vane as Dorothy closing her eyes and chanting, 
_"There's no place like home"
"There's no place like home"
"There's no place like home"_​


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Not what the Jewish girls are saying, they cant work out why you are so small when you are intact ?
> ...






 Do you blame her, she wanted a man not a little boy with a little man


----------



## Mindful (Jan 25, 2015)

Rob Lowe hits out at White House decision not to meet Israeli leader - People - News - The Independent


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > You're comparing a bloody skyscraper to a mustard seed!!! Israel gets it wrong sometimes, and for that they have their courts which dispense the highest standards of jurisprudence. Unlike your heroes!!
> ...







 LINK from a non partisan source


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You must be so proud.
> ...



Argue?? lmao. Your self serving diatribe has NO argument at all; it's just BILE. Levi has proven you are wrong!! Get OVER it!! 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Not what the Jewish girls are saying, they cant work out why you are so small when you are intact ?
> ...



Hey: you were an inadequate sub for a vibro!! Get over it!!

Greg


----------



## pbel (Jan 25, 2015)

Net&yahoo reminds me of a Pit Bull terrier, all Balls and no Brains...But hey, that's what Israelis have wanted, A right wing government that is intent on keeping its annexed territories by force against the norms of International Law...

Expect Obama allowing the UN Security Council to vote in favor of a Palestinian State before he leaves office...Pay Back is a Bitch!


White House going nuclear on Netanyahu New York Post


Thou shall not cross Dear Leader.

With their gutter sniping failing to stop Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s planned March speech before Congress, White House aides are unloading their full arsenal of bile.

“He spat in our face publicly, and that’s no way to behave,” one Obama aide told an Israeli newspaper. “Netanyahu ought to remember that President Obama has a year and a half left to his presidency, and that there will be a price.”


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You must be so proud.
> ...






I have explained why you are seen as anti semitic, only you can explain the why

And a firm control of the military so that the Nukes stay inactive, the muslims don't care if they kill 100 million of their own in the process of world domination

Ever thought that what we call climate change is what the planet goes through all the time. It is scare mongering to make people pay more for their heating and lighting. The biggest myth is that sea levels will rise as the Ice caps melt, yet the planet cant hold anymore water so were will it come from. A simple experiment is to fill a glass with water and ice in equal quantities


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 25, 2015)

pbel said:


> Net&yahoo reminds me of a Pit Bull terrier, all Balls and no Brains...But hey, that's what Israelis have wanted, A right wing government that is intent on keeping its annexed territories by force against the norms of International Law...
> 
> Expect Obama allowing the UN Security Council to vote in favor of a Palestinian State before he leaves office...Pay Back is a Bitch!
> 
> ...






 Isnt Obama already paying the price for his inability to be a proper American president, and he cant do a thing his fangs have been drawn. Congress will block his every move and make him a president in name only, and keep him from the golf course.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

pbel said:


> Net&yahoo reminds me of a Pit Bull terrier, all Balls and no Brains...But hey, that's what Israelis have wanted, A right wing government that is intent on keeping its annexed territories by force against the norms of International Law...
> 
> Expect Obama allowing the UN Security Council to vote in favor of a Palestinian State before he leaves office...Pay Back is a Bitch!
> 
> ...



Wow about that last quote!  Don't you think that is very childish and NO way for an American POTUS to behave?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> I have explained why you are seen as anti semitic, only you can explain the why


You just spewed out conjectures and innuendo's, but you didn't say why you thought that.



Phoenall said:


> And a firm control of the military so that the Nukes stay inactive, the muslims don't care if they kill 100 million of their own in the process of world domination


Shove that strawman argument up your ass!  I'm not buying your juvenile bullshit.



Phoenall said:


> Ever thought that what we call climate change is what the planet goes through all the time. It is scare mongering to make people pay more for their heating and lighting. The biggest myth is that sea levels will rise as the Ice caps melt, yet the planet cant hold anymore water so were will it come from. A simple experiment is to fill a glass with water and ice in equal quantities


Climate change is not a debatable issue.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 25, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Hey: you were an inadequate sub for a vibro!! Get over it!!
> 
> Greg


Hey, I'm only 4 inches!

Now some women don't mind it; other women hate it that wide!


----------



## pbel (Jan 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Net&yahoo reminds me of a Pit Bull terrier, all Balls and no Brains...But hey, that's what Israelis have wanted, A right wing government that is intent on keeping its annexed territories by force against the norms of International Law...
> ...


You are a braying JackAss and certainly don't realize the exclusive Executive Power of then US presidency, not to mention his veto power over Congress...


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 25, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Argue?? lmao. Your self serving diatribe has NO argument at all; it's just BILE.


Self serving?  I have no stake in this.  It doesn't affect my daily life at all.  And the fact that you can't argue against my "diatribe", is prima facie evidence, my argument is a valid one.




gtopa1 said:


> Levi has proven you are wrong!! Get OVER it!!
> 
> Greg


Levi?  Levi who?  Levi Strauss?  Levi Helms? When the Levi brakes?  You think dropping irrelevant names, can score debating points?


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Argue?? lmao. Your self serving diatribe has NO argument at all; it's just BILE.
> ...


Exactly. You are clueless!
 Greg


----------



## pbel (Jan 25, 2015)

Bibi Netanyahu -- aka The Republican Senator From Israel -- May Have Made A Fatal Political Mistake - Forbes

May Have Made A Fatal Political Mistake

Comment Now
Follow CommentsFollowing CommentsUnfollow Comments







Set aside, for the moment, the diplomatic row being sparked by Speaker of the House John Boehner as he seeks to create two conflicting foreign policies for the United States—one pursued by the President and the other pursued by the Congress.

Boehner’s hubris, in conjunction with Israeli Prime Minister Netanyahu’s desire to interfere with American policy while seeking to bolster his re-election campaign, may turn out to be the very political screw-up that will allow the joint ticket forged by the Labor-Hatnuah political parties to bring an end to Netanyahu’s long reign atop the Israeli government.

According to a Channel 10 poll out this past Thursday in Israel, the joint ticket offered by the Labor-Hatnuah coalition currently stands to grab 24 seats in the Israeli Knesset in the coming election—up one seat from the previous poll—while Netanyahu’s Likud Party is holding steady with just 20 seats.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 25, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Exactly. You are clueless!
> Greg


That's what you claim, yet can't prove.  Hell, you can't even explain it.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly. You are clueless!
> ...



I have posted it several times. That you ignored the Levi report is neither here nor there, but you know about it as I have quoted from it and referenced it TO YOU. You even criticised it as being :"Jewish".

So please stop mocking yourself by displaying such selective memory!!

Greg


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 26, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > I have explained why you are seen as anti semitic, only you can explain the why
> ...







 Because of the context and content of your ANTI JEWISH words that are RACIST and HATEFUL

 Read the words of the Iranian army leaders who have said they will kill 1 million Palestinians to gat one Jew and they don't care. Look at the rants by the extremist muslims when they threaten the west with Armageddon and don't care how many of their own get killed.

Because you don't know enough about it and just take the word of left wing scientists paid by the power companies.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 26, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> I have posted it several times. That you ignored the Levi report is neither here nor there, but you know about it as I have quoted from it and referenced it TO YOU. You even criticised it as being :"Jewish".
> 
> So please stop mocking yourself by displaying such selective memory!!
> 
> Greg


I've never heard of the Levi report and you're not helping by just dropping a name and not explaining its relevance.

And could you provide the link to my "alleged" response you referenced above?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Because of the context and content of your ANTI JEWISH words that are RACIST and HATEFUL


Name one post of mine where I said anything about Jews?



Phoenall said:


> Read the words of the Iranian army leaders who have said they will kill 1 million Palestinians to gat one Jew and they don't care.


No, you provide the link where they made that claim.



Phoenall said:


> Look at the rants by the extremist muslims when they threaten the west with Armageddon and don't care how many of their own get killed.


They're no different than your rants.



Phoenall said:


> Because you don't know enough about it and just take the word of left wing scientists paid by the power companies.


95% of the science community agree this is a reality we need to deal with.

You're just some fossil fuel whore doing the bidding for old energy company's.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 26, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...





 That lasts only until he is impeached and his sorry ass thrown in jail, then all his powers dissolve like an aspirin in water. I wonder if they will find one with a golf course so he can practise some more and reduce his handicap even further.


----------



## pbel (Jan 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Soon Nut&Yahoo will face his-own Electorate, We will soon see whether Israel supports peace and its alliance with the USA, or continued aggression and de-legitimization  in the World's Capitals...


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow, base a whole thread upon a letter to the editor opinion piece.

Brilliant.


----------



## Daniyel (Jan 26, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Leftish.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 26, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 You missed the other option, whether Israel will keep on giving in to hamas terrorism or of they will wipe hamas from the pages of history. There is no way that Israel can accept the arab league plan and continue to exist, so the options are continued retaliation to ISLAMONAZI  terrorism or an end to ISLAMONAZI terrorists.


----------



## pbel (Jan 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


The IDF is a cowardly army which refuses to go in and eradicate Hamas man to man for fear of high losses and casualties like in the last skirmish, that's why they bomb from the sky killing and terrorizing civilians


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 27, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...





 What does this make hamas then that hide behind womens skirts and children, firing rockets from hospitals and schools and running for cover when the bombing starts. Remember the reports of hamas cowards kicking women and children out of the tunnels when Israel entered gaza and started firing at the terrorists.

But you forget that modern warfare is all about bombing from the air with laser guided missiles that can take out two terrorists on a motorbike while leaving the crowd of people protecting them unarmed. It is not firing rockets at children deliberately, or is that how you want Israel to respond ?


----------



## pbel (Jan 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Oh yea precise weapons  killed 80% Civilians..Israel killed to Terrorize as war Criminals!


----------



## rdean (Jan 27, 2015)

Everytime something happens Israel calls the president crying and screaming into the phone.  The next call should be interesting.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 27, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 Only the word of hamas for that, and when you consider they call terrorists civilians when they are travelling to their rocket launch site it shows they are LIARS.

 We will see who the war criminals are when the ICC have finished their investigations wont we. You wont cry when it finds the Palestinians to be to blame now will you


----------



## pbel (Jan 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Personally, I think Hamas is led by War Criminals who instigate Israeli War Criminals...Hope Netanyahu and Hamas leaders sit together in an ICC jail, maybe then there will be peace!


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 27, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 Hardly as the rest of the Palestinians have shown they don't want peace, and they will just carry on being terrorists and blaming the Jews for it all. At the end of the day fatah are no better than hamas, they are still terrorists.


----------



## pbel (Jan 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


You are clearly an Israeli Stooge when you call Abbas a Terrorist for pursuing peaceful means at the UN...Peace is odious to the Israeli Right who are filled with Warmongers!


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 27, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 So how will the UN enforce peace on Israel without being in breach of its own charter and the Geneva conventions.

 The only way abbas could pursue peaceful means would be to sit down and negotiate with Israel, as the UN keep telling him. He is a self confessed terrorist that is trying to force the rest of the world into fighting his wars for him, and he will fail big time.


----------



## pbel (Jan 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


No, one has to negotiate under an occupier's point of a gun...Abbas is smart to stay peaceful, but Gawd knows how long he can hold off the Islamists...Israel would be smart to share Jerusalem and give up the West Bank!


----------



## pbel (Jan 27, 2015)

http://www.defenseone.com/politics/2015/01/netanyahu-disaster/103863/
..."An even more obvious flaw: John Boehner is not the commander-in-chief, and does not make U.S. foreign policy. Netanyahu might find Boehner’s approach to Iran more politically and emotionally satisfying than Obama’s, but this is irrelevant. Yes, Congress can pass new sanctions against Iran, but it is the executive branch that drives U.S. Iran policy. Barack Obama will be president for two more years, and it makes absolutely no sense for an Israeli leader to side so ostentatiously with a sitting American president’s domestic political opposition...


----------



## rdean (Jan 27, 2015)

I didn't mean it Mr. Obama, sir, please send us money, guns, ammo, please, please, please!


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 28, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...





Then the Palestinians will lose, as Israel is also under the point of a gun. Abbas has not stayed peaceful he has instigated violence and terrorism in an attempt at holding on to power. His latest ploy was done so that hamas would be upset and cause another rift through the "marriage" The islamists have never been held back as shown by the violence, riots, terrorism and attacks in the west bank and gaza. Palestine would be smarter still to kick hamas and fatah into touch and ask the UN to set up new elections so the people can decide for themselves what they want.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I completely agree with your assessment of the situation.  It is SO clear.  Why can't others see it?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 28, 2015)

pbel said:


> The articles focus is that several Presidents have been trying to achieve peace and were told to fuck off while we get Terrorism  for Israeli refusal of peace by the way of Land Theft...
> 
> The whole system is corrupted by money, our Democracy is dead...


The troll's grammar is slipping...

That, or the hubby is using the account...


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 28, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> What we Americans need to do, is purge all these little Israeli bitches from our government.  It might take a couple elections to do it, but we got to get these fucking assholes out of our government.


What we need to do is to shoot you out of the cannon of one of those photoshop battleships of yours...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > The articles focus is that several Presidents have been trying to achieve peace and were told to fuck off while we get Terrorism  for Israeli refusal of peace by the way of Land Theft...
> ...



Don't you just LOVE how they try to blame everyone except for the Palestians?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



The Palestinians, with their terrorist tactics, are a zit on the butt of the world, as well as a bunch of TOOLS.  The Israelis do what they have to do to protect their own people.  The Palestinians can thank their completely ignorant leaders for their predicament.  They have had plenty of opportunities to do the right thing and to show us that they want peace, but they do not obviously.  I don't blame Israel one bit for "occupying."  I would hope that if a neighbor of ours was lobbing bombs into our territory, NO MATTER THEIR JUSTIFICATION, that we would take harsh and severe action as well.  

The Israeli government is concerned with Israelis and their country and people.  The Palestinians are on their own.


----------



## theliq (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Huh,Coming out of the MOUTH of the Biggest and Repulsive Terrorist Zionist CLONE on here......you need to know when to shut your mouth,your whole summation is flawed and an insult to the more educated posters like me,on here.......off to the naughty corner with you,remembering to take the conical hat with the letter "D" with you.


----------



## theliq (Jan 28, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > What we Americans need to do, is purge all these little Israeli bitches from our government.  It might take a couple elections to do it, but we got to get these fucking assholes out of our government.
> ...


Kondie was it you I was discussing the Basques with a couple of weeks ago,I have a little more info...steve


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 28, 2015)

theliq said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


Yeah, it was me...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

theliq said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



  You are truly a moron of the utmost proportions.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Honestly, I don't know how you can talk to some of these people when they are absolutely off their rockers.    Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

theliq said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



I can tell that you are big (probably fat), dumb and probably repulsive by your miserable attitude.  Given your disgusting miserable attitude, one can only conclude that you are  wrong with just about everything and everyone.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Did you spit when you said that?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Do you ever have anything intelligent to say?  EVER?    Go bother someone else, you little stinky troll.


----------



## theliq (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The truth is HARD to Swallow for you I know but the truth all the same


----------



## theliq (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


ooOOOO HOW WRONG YOU ARE..Slim,6ft 2in......people tell me I'm good looking,been Happily Married to the same Angel for 39 years,3 Children,4 Grankinder.........Employ over 300 Team members world wide....all ethnicity and religions......including Jews and Palestinians......Motivated,women earn the same as men.........commit to the welfare of others, personally I am usually right about people....if I make a mistake,I am the first to admit it,as is well know on here...........I want Peace for the Palestinians and Israelis.......Detest Terrorists/ism,find disgusting people like you who go on assumption for obvious reasons.........I could hardly be called Dumb and do not decry Overweight folk like you do....I help them.

I'm a doer not a mouth piece with platitudes who talk but achieve zilch..........I may not always agree with Kondie but I have Great Respect for Him as I do other pro-Israeli posters. SO YOUR POINT WAS!!!!!!!!!To degrade me,Sorry it won't work for you,I realise it is part of your personality which I understand....I trust you have a nice day......steven


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

theliq said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Whatever nutter butter.    You wouldn't know the truth if it punched you in your stupid fat face.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

theliq said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Yup, you are . . .  loco.  Seek help before you hurt somebody, you nut.


----------



## theliq (Jan 28, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Hi Kondie,couple of weeks ago I was in Spain and France.......Drove over the Pyrenees and came across this village of Canfranc on the Spanish side of the border...........to my utter amazement I came across an incredible railway station,in the throse of a major repair.....it was built in 1929 by the Spanish/French as a border crossing.....the reason the station is so long is the transferring of passengers as the railway gauge between Spain and France was difference(it was the same in Australia up until 1971 in some states)

It was used by Jews fleeing the Nazis and the Basques fleeing Franco..........for a while......just check it out,type in "canfranc international railway station" and follow the prompts.......Incredible to say the least...and New to me.....note the Nazis took this area over in the later 1930's,today they the Spanish use it for experimental work.......the station itself is a work in progress,to bring it back to its former glory...Keep Well..steve...have you ever heard of this place before??????


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2015)

theliq said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



"Kondie"  What are you, gay or something, using cutesy names to refer to other men?


----------



## theliq (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Its common in Australia to call "mates"or other men and women this way..eg....John=Jonno.....David=Davo.....Joe=Joey ........Kondor=Kondie ......Chris...Chrissy(F) or Chriso(M)...Rondo=Rondie and so on.I have no problems with "cutesy" names....it is a form of close friendship and affection or just the monika someone likes to be addressed as.......which the world needs more of......it is only Gayish in you mind.....I'm  not Gay but some friends are,but who gives a shit..... obviously you do...........I am thinking you are a woman but could be completely wrong.....maybe you could enlighten me.Chrissy


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 29, 2015)

Is Netanyahu welcome yet?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



I don't give a shit.    Just pointing it out.  Did Kondor say he wanted you to refer to him as Kondie?  If so, I would think he would have chosen that as a screen name.  Personally, I think you do it to be derogatory.  However, it is a very lame tactic.


----------



## theliq (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Well I have been calling Kondor,Kondie as long as I've been on here.......You say it's DEROGATORY and a LAME tactic.....you are really something STUPID.

So SAD,So SAD......so from now on I shall refer to you as Mybitch.....Mibeech or something like that...that would no doubt meet your needs.But it is all a bit silly really

Don't think you are in the same league as Kondie or Hoss....and Tinnie .and all.You are not.


----------



## theliq (Jan 29, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Is Netanyahu welcome yet?


Na


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 29, 2015)

It was an unexpected familiarity and a diminutive but I did not feel diminished. TheLiq (Steve) and I know we're working opposite sides of the aisle regarding Israel and we also know that an occasional sidebar does not impair our adversarial positions nor advocacy. We remain modestly wary of each other. Close enough for government work.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Ba-ha-ha-ha!  Oh my, that really hurts coming from your crazy arse.    Funny.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> It was an unexpected familiarity and a diminutive but I did not feel diminished. TheLiq (Steve) and I know we're working opposite sides of the aisle regarding Israel and we also know that an occasional sidebar does not impair our adversarial positions nor advocacy. We remain modestly wary of each other. Close enough for government work.



Of course you don't feel diminished.  Who would take the opinions or rantings of an insane man as valid?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Why don't you just come out and say that you hate Jews?  You must truly be a coward.  Here you are on an anonymous internet message board and you STILL can't be honest about your true feelings.  

I think all a person has to do is to look at your post history, and it all becomes crystal clear.    You are a hater full of hate and misery.


----------



## theliq (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I do not hate Jews at all,I have wonderful Jewish friends,I am always open with them and they know my point of view,they agree with me on some things and totally disagree on others......but we have mutual respect for each other.....Why would I hate Jews....I have no need to.....What I do HATE is Zionism in all its manifestations but then I hate most Terrorist groups period.I have always got on well with loads of different people.........Zionism is not Judaeism sic no matter how hard the Zionists try to say they represent ALL JEWS ...they certainly do not..........they are born of deceit and their mantra has never changed......they collaborated with the Nazis when it suited them but you know all this.....I have lived in Israel for over a year many years ago and have been back since.......like the Palestinian,Jews most of them are wonderful people and incidentily sic Palestinians and Jews in Israel get on pretty well..but some Jews mainly American Imports are dreadful......Israel is not totally a harmonious society,you only need to see the closeness of elections to see this....many Russian Jews have returned to Russia in the past 10 years,as they feel Israel does not give them the economic challenge they desire......I have an opinion but I could never be described as a coward in any way.

Look Chrissy I don't seek anyone's approval.....I say what I feel is right,from my stand point.......I may totally disagree with you but I would defend your right for you to say what you feel...as you have every right to say as you please...........I have had stouches with virtually every pro-Jewish person on here and believe it or not have learnt much from them......yeah I can be insendury sic but then that is just in my make up.you will change in time when and if you want to about me.but I am a very complex character.      I will finish (excuse the dreadful spelling tonight) by saying "I desire a peaceful Palestine and likewise Israel...I feel for both peoples...NO ONE SHOULD HAVE TO LIVE LIKE THAT ON A DAY TO DAY BASIS.

I have been a bit rude to you which I apologise for,it really is bad...saying that it does take two to Tango......Have a great night or day 9.30pm here in Perth..........no doubt we will battle on tomorrow...I hope NOT steve..ps I don't hate Jews but a few are bad buggers


----------



## pbel (Jan 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Most pro-Israel posters on this board cannot seem to differentiate the personal feelings towards a person who is Jewish and the Israeli State's current policies...They are not the same...Israel today since the 67 pre-emptive strike have been on a quest of conquering Eretz Israel and the slow expulsion of the Palestinians...


The PM Begin has admitted this in his memoirs, and Israel has adopted the philosophy of this former Terrorist...How can anyone with a scintilla of humanity not decry this travesty?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

pbel said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



What would you do if you were Israel?  Put yourself in their shoes for an instant.  It is Israel's job to protect her citizens, especially a hateful spiteful neighbor.  I am just glad they are not our neighbor, and you should be too.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 29, 2015)

pbel said:


> ...How can anyone with a scintilla of humanity not decry this travesty?


Because we like Jews better than we like Muslims.


----------



## pbel (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


If I lived there, I would demand that something close to the Arab League peace deal be signed and work hard to make it succeed, especially economically...It is the only way for enemies to become friends...Look at the USA, Germany and Japan as an example...


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 29, 2015)

pbel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Neither Germany nor Japan slaughtered thousands of our civilians, nor penetrated our borders, and are positioned thousands of miles from our shores.


----------



## theliq (Jan 29, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The real question is though Kondie.......Is that they would have done..steve


----------



## theliq (Jan 29, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > ...How can anyone with a scintilla of humanity not decry this travesty?
> ...


Really Kondie,you must know very few Muslims to be honest....because like all of us they are lovely law abiding citizens......you are confusing Muslim Terrorist Organisations with every day peaceful Muslims.......but then Americans like to demonize what they do not understand......eg You loved Saddam when he was doing the DIRTY WORK for you and the WEST against Iran.....you know when that Turd Rumsfeld was cuddling Saddam........later the Criminal Two Iraq Wars when the US invaded a sovereign  nation of Iraq........I was no great fan of Saddam but indirectly America gave Carte-Blanc for any country to invade another with the most flimsy of supposed evidence....which proved to be Bull Shit anyway.What really pissed the US off,was Saddam's negotiations to trade with Europe in EURO's ....... thus taking the US$ out of the system



Your fear creating mistrust of All Muslims is based on ignorance and lack of intercourse with peoples you really don't know......this is also why so many are against the Jews worldwide at the moment............your media and government are to blame of course.............mind you Terrorists of all persuasions should be kept in check.

As a footnote......Do you really think Muslims really want to live a life under these Terrorists...foisted upon them.....NO THEY FEFFING DON'T

steve


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 31, 2015)

pbel said:


> This is what America gets for letting Israel buy into our Congress, telling US Presidents for decades to "fuck off!'


Chicken Little News Service Inc.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 31, 2015)

docmauser1 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > This is what America gets for letting Israel buy into our Congress, telling US Presidents for decades to "fuck off!'
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 31, 2015)

Do they call you licky then ?


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Do they call you licky then ?



Believed to have been rooted in action at a gay-themed bar involving what appeared to be a particularly tasty waiter.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 31, 2015)

pbel said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > its not a 'democracy' pbel !!   Good to see the death of mob rule / democracy !!
> ...


 
Really? $100 million to Gingrich? Could you provide a link?


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 31, 2015)

Mineva said:


> LoL what the hell is Israeli terrorists are giving speech in USA congress, its not Israel , its fcking USA : ) Zionist shitty bloody money success more than what USA president would success. USA president cannot even tell his ideas but he only approves Zioshit lobby ideas : ) Zioshit says Netoshit will come there and will give a speech with his Hitler style hair and everyone in the congress will have to applaud him, whereby they may repair his razed image a bit...



OK ... so is English not your first language or did you leave school after third grade?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 31, 2015)

He is most welcome.


----------



## montelatici (Jan 31, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



What "thousands" of Israeli civilians were these?  I think you mean "hundreds".  Thousands of Palestinian civilians have been killed by Israelis, however.

Attacks on Israeli civilians by Palestinians B Tselem


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 31, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


I measure from the 1880s, going forward to the present day.

But you right... in the end, the Jews got the better of the Muslims, on that score, too.

Something that must humiliate and piss-off these degenerate heirs of a once-mighty and proud warrior race, who once held the Jews in Dhimmitude...


----------



## pismoe (Jan 31, 2015)

must really pizz them off Kondor !!


----------



## montelatici (Jan 31, 2015)

Even from the 1880s it is not "thousands".  It's the Jews that have been doing the killing of thousands of women and children.


----------



## theliq (Jan 31, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Well Kondie,you got one thing right by your implication "You could Never call the Jews a Proud Warrior Race" at all, because they never have been......but as Crafty Stealth ridden Terrorists they excelled.steve


----------



## Mineva (Feb 1, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> OK ... so is English not your first language or did you leave school after third grade?



Sayit, look, I have said that before and I say again, you are not Muslim, probably you are another Zionist acting like a Muslim. I have read some of your posts and you are incredibly ignorant. Do you think you can create hatred against Muslim by this way ? You are just wasting your life for nothing.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 1, 2015)

Mineva said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > OK ... so is English not your first language or did you leave school after third grade?
> ...


Muslims are doing a wonderful job of creating hate against Muslims in The West, all by themselves, without any help from SayIt.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Mineva said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > OK ... so is English not your first language or did you leave school after third grade?
> ...



Minnie: there is no HATRED of Muslims amongst those here. I recall stories of the Ottomans and their yoke on my Father's people and yet I do not hate them... passed into history are those whose systems kept my father's people oppressed. So it will be with the current crop of murdering scum who this time happen to be Moslems. Not long ago it was secularists who were the butchers...Nazis and Communists..and before that Christian groups were at each other ...history is full of such events. But today it requires ALL in the community to stand against terrorists and butchers...and that includes Hamas, Hezbollah and Isis. There are others of course ..AQ, etc etc..but they fill local power vacuums where they do their worst. That is how warlords have ever been. That is why they must all be opposed by ALL of us.

Re Israel: it has Laws...it may be hard but there are those in Israel who will push for any lawbreakers to be punished for their crimes. That is the proper course.

Greg


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 1, 2015)

Mineva said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > OK ... so is English not your first language or did you leave school after third grade?
> ...



According to Egyptian Prez el Sisi, Muslims have made Islam "a source of anxiety, danger, killing and destruction for the rest of the world" and further states that Islam is in need of a "religious revolution" ... one that does not teach and preach hate, death and destruction. Do you also believe el Sisi is "another Zionist acting like a Muslim?"


----------



## montelatici (Feb 1, 2015)

A broken clock is right twice a day.  Military dictators are also right occasionally.


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 1, 2015)

montelatici said:


> A broken clock is right twice a day.  Military dictators are also right occasionally.



El Sisi is said to be a devout Muslim who evidently believes your Islamist brethren are bad for the Muslim World and for the world in general and his gov't actively confronts them in his world.
No wonder one such as you would attempt to demean him.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 1, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > A broken clock is right twice a day.  Military dictators are also right occasionally.
> ...



El Sisi is a military dictator, I could care less if he was a devout Hindu.  A dictator is a dictator.  But, of course, dictators are not frowned upon by Nazis and Fascists.  In any case, you have a reading comprehension issue, as your response demonstrates that the text of my post that you responded to flew way over your head.


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 1, 2015)

montelatici said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Nice deflection. You seem far more concerned with your opinion of el Sisi and yourself than you are about his opinion of his religion.


----------



## pbel (Feb 1, 2015)

Isn't it really funny that a tiny little country like Israel can joke about telling the leader of the World's Superpower to kiss its ass?

That is the Power of Money and AIPAC on our government, America is the laughing stock of the World as Israel's bitch!

Wake up America!
Israel x27 s ambassador jokes on Twitter about undermining Obama - Vox

Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and Israeli Ambassador to the US Ron Dermer are currently embroiled in a controversy that has them under such intense fire in both countries that *even Fox News is siding with Obama** against them.*

Dermer had arranged, with House Speaker John Boehner, for Netanyahu to visit the US in March, without the knowledge or approval of the White, and give a speech to Congress that is widely expected to bash President Obama's Iran talks and to endorse negotiations-killing sanctions. It is a major break with diplomatic protocol, and gives the strong impression that Netanyahu is picking sides in domestic American politics — against Obama.

So Israeli Ambassador Ron Dermer, having damaged the US-Israel alliance that is his job to safeguard and that is crucial to his nation's security, and drawn heavy criticism in both the US and Israel, decided that Super Bowl Sunday would be a great opportunity to make a joke about it:


----------



## Mineva (Feb 1, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Do you also believe el Sisi is "another Zionist acting like a Muslim?"




LoooL  I cant believe that I am talking with such persons.


----------



## pbel (Feb 1, 2015)

*Netanyahu in a past video post said "America can be easily moved,"  AIPAC cares only for Israeli Interests over America and easily moves our politicians to its sway with Political Campaign money....*

*Wake up America...*
Netanyahu speech invitation a breach of protocol James Baker says - CBS News
Netanyahu speech invitation a breach of protocol, James Baker says

*Former Secretary of State James Baker said Sunday that House Speaker
"Nothing is more important to the citizens of Israel than to know that their leadership is properly managing the relationship with their most important ally," Baker said.

In a separate interview on "Face the Nation," Sen. Dick Durbin, D-Illinois, said the "political grandstanding" by Boehner and Netanyahu was not in the best interest of Israel.*


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 1, 2015)

Mineva said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > OK ... so is English not your first language or did you leave school after third grade?
> ...


You are daffy.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 1, 2015)

pbel said:


> *Netanyahu in a past video post said "America can be easily moved,"  AIPAC cares only for Israeli Interests over America and easily moves our politicians to its sway with Political Campaign money....*
> 
> *Wake up America...*
> Netanyahu speech invitation a breach of protocol James Baker says - CBS News
> ...


Baker still running things?


----------



## pbel (Feb 1, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > *Netanyahu in a past video post said "America can be easily moved,"  AIPAC cares only for Israeli Interests over America and easily moves our politicians to its sway with Political Campaign money....*
> ...


If he was, he'd be sending 'ol Nut&Yahoo up dem hills with ya'l...


----------



## 50_RiaL (Feb 1, 2015)

"[Netanyahu] accepted after the administration had been informed of the invitation, not before." -- New York Times


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 1, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > OLIGHARCHY=Rule by the Rich via Campaign contributions like Sheldon Adelson's 100 million to Gingrich.
> ...





pbel said:


> Isn't it really funny that a tiny little country like Israel can joke about telling the leader of the World's Superpower to kiss its ass?



I take it that is your response to my request for you to support your LIE about Adelson's contribution to Gingrich. Thanks for playing, Liar.


----------



## theliq (Feb 2, 2015)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Hold on Pbel.....Nutty yarrrrrhooo fair enough...but no insults to Hoss......he's a nice Guy,a bit slanted in his ideas ...but a nice Guy all the same.steve...keep up the/your good work..Viva Palestine.


----------



## theliq (Feb 2, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


off subject for a second or two Say,just to let you know PALESTINE were a BIG HIT at the Asian Cup here in Australia over the past month...Australia winners.....but everyone loved the tenacity of the Palestinians..you know the people that Fcukin Zionists say don't exist......Exist they do indeed....Whooopeee..steve


----------



## pbel (Feb 2, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


I take it your nose is out of kilter from too much sniffing? I stand corrected...

adelson s one hundred million to gingrich - Google Search

*Sheldon Adelson Spent $150 Million on Election - US News*
www.usnews.com/.../sheldon-*adelson*-ended-...

Cached
Similar
U.S. News & World Report

Loading...

Dec 3, 2012 - Only _*one*_ of the nine races he targeted with cash came out the way he wanted. ... His most expensive losing bets included $15 _*million*_ spent on _*Gingrich's*_ ... With a net worth of approximately $20.5 _*billion*_, the $150 _*Adelson*_ ...

*Billionaire Sheldon Adelson Says He Might Give $100M To ...*
www.forbes.com/.../*billion*aire-sheldon-*adelson*-says-he-might-giv...
Cached
Similar
Forbes

Loading...

Feb 21, 2012 - Sheldon _*Adelson*_: The GOP's $25 _*billion*_ man ... his patronage of _*Gingrich*_ and other Republicans as a _*one*_-issue investment have it wrong.

*Sheldon Adelson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheldon_*Adelson*
Cached
Similar
Wikipedia

Loading...

_*Adelson*_ recovered his initial $265-_*million*_ investment in _*one*_ year and, because he .... In December 2011, during _*Gingrich's*_ bid for the U.S. presidency, _*Adelson*_ spoke .... In 2007, _*Adelson's*_ estimated wealth was $26.5 _*billion*_, making him the ...
‎Adelson Foundation - ‎Israel HaYom - ‎Sands Expo - ‎Cotai Water Jet

*How Much Did Sheldon Adelson Really Spend on ...*
www.propublica.org/.../how-much-did-sheldon-*adelson*-really...
Cached
Similar
ProPublica

Loading...

Dec 20, 2012 - _*One*_ of the more puzzling contributions was a $1 _*million*_ check ... up with the $100 _*million*_ that _*Adelson*_, who is worth a reported $21 _*billion*_, had ...

*Adelson tells Forbes: I might give Gingrich $100 million ...*
www.haaretz.com/.../*adelson*-tells-forbes-i-might-give-*gingrich*-*1*...
Cached
Similar
Haaretz

Loading...

Feb 22, 2012 - _*Adelson*_ has reportedly given $11 _*million to Gingrich's*_ super PAC, ... _*100*_ millions, can feed a lot of starving people, can help thousands, but ...


----------



## pbel (Feb 2, 2015)

theliq said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


I like 'ol Hossfly...friendly banter!


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 2, 2015)

pbel said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...




None of your sources support your claim of $100 million to Gingrich. Do you have anything that does?


----------



## pbel (Feb 2, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


I love punching
Sniffer in the
nose,

*Even when I miss*
I always come
close...


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 2, 2015)

pbel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...







 No sane person would contemplate singing the arab league version of the peace deal, if they did they would booby trap their home and move away very quickly. The arab muslims have been given every chance to negotiate peace and keep coming up with illegal and unworkable pre conditions. That is where the problems lie not with Israel. Arafat was offered 99% of the arab league peace deal in 2000 and he refused to even sit down and talk, that is the mentality of arab muslims. Now they are prepared to accept 50% less as long as the illegal pre conditions are met first. This would sign Israels death sentence and the Jews would be wiped out in 6 months


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 2, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 Since 1948 over 12,000 Israelis have been killed by arab muslims.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 2, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Even from the 1880s it is not "thousands".  It's the Jews that have been doing the killing of thousands of women and children.






 Try again and this time go back to 1948 as your start point........................


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 2, 2015)

montelatici said:


> A broken clock is right twice a day.  Military dictators are also right occasionally.






 And you are never right


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 2, 2015)

montelatici said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Wasn't mohamed a dictator............................................


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 2, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Is Netanyahu welcome yet?


No.

Next question?


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 2, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> And you are never right


That's one subject you're an expert in.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 3, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > And you are never right
> ...






 Correct I know when team Palestine are wrong, they have signed on to the board


----------



## pbel (Feb 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


I live in America on team America...Unlike you who lives in England, you go to great lengths to be on team ZioNut, even though England and Englishmen are not fond of Israel at all according to recent polls.

*A Symbolic Vote in Britain Recognizes a Palestinian State ...*
www.nytimes.com/.../*british*-parliament-*pal*estinian-*st*...
The New York Times

Loading...

Oct 13, 2014 - A Symbolic _*Vote*_ in _*Britain*_ Recognizes a Palestinian _*State*_ ... “stood by Israel through thick and thin, through the _*good*_ years and the bad,” ... _*Paul*_ Hirschson, a spokesman for Israel's Foreign Ministry, said that ... In that same year the “_*State*_ of Palestine” applied to become a member of the _*United Nations*_ and, ...


----------



## Daniyel (Feb 3, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


No you are not a patriot as you like to suggest and far from being considered a moderate left-winger ..you are just a radical leftist..another one.. and everything you suggest is completely against any American views at all.


----------



## pbel (Feb 3, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Delusion is a defense mechanism for culturally sick people like you...You just ignore the signals that Israel is losing all its friends because of right wing fascists like you......


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 3, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> No you are not a patriot as you like to suggest and far from being considered a moderate left-winger ..you are just a radical leftist..another one.. and everything you suggest is completely against any American views at all.


You're no one to talk about the patriotism of others.  You have more in common with Weimar, Germany, than you do any democratic nation.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 5, 2015)

I do not know what it is between those two but Obama hates Netanyahu on a personal level.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 5, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> I do not know what it is between those two but Obama hates Netanyahu on a personal level.



Netanyahu doesn't kiss Obama's  ass like David Cameron. Obama doesn't like Canadian prime minister Harper either. both of those men know what a weak pathetic "leader" Obama is.


FOUND Obama 8217 s boots on the ground in Israel Canada and Egypt


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 5, 2015)

Jroc said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > I do not know what it is between those two but Obama hates Netanyahu on a personal level.
> ...


It must be very disappointing for Obama's crack election team to watch Netanyahu's poll numbers go up as they have.

I have been seeing bit and pieces I my guess is that there was a plan and things got a little out of control and Israel is getting out and Obama is pissed. Just a guess though.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 5, 2015)

montelatici said:


> A broken clock is right twice a day.  Military dictators are also right occasionally.




Perhaps you should aspire to be more like a broken clock, then.

It would increase your frequency of being right by two a day.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 5, 2015)

If Obama wants to see the PM he can go to congress.  If congress invites the PM it should not have to go through the WH.  If the PM is invited to speak at any university or forum in the US, especially if he has useful information on Iran or terrorism, it should have have to go through the WH.  If he is invited to speak on a news program it should have to go through the WH.
Heads of state are not required to apply for visa before traveling to the US.
It might be polite to write or call before arriving on a door step but not required.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > A broken clock is right twice a day.  Military dictators are also right occasionally.
> ...



I am always right.  Those that support military dictators are always wrong.  Like yourself.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 6, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Does this mean that because you support an Islamic dictatorship in the form of Palestine that you are never right ?


----------



## pbel (Feb 6, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> If Obama wants to see the PM he can go to congress.  If congress invites the PM it should not have to go through the WH.  If the PM is invited to speak at any university or forum in the US, especially if he has useful information on Iran or terrorism, it should have have to go through the WH.  If he is invited to speak on a news program it should have to go through the WH.
> Heads of state are not required to apply for visa before traveling to the US.
> It might be polite to write or call before arriving on a door step but not required.


Really? I mean, how does a fascist Phalange give advice on Democracy by the People?
Comical.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 6, 2015)

pbel said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > If Obama wants to see the PM he can go to congress.  If congress invites the PM it should not have to go through the WH.  If the PM is invited to speak at any university or forum in the US, especially if he has useful information on Iran or terrorism, it should have have to go through the WH.  If he is invited to speak on a news program it should have to go through the WH.
> ...






 Not as comical as your posts sometimes, they brighten my day for their comedy value alone.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 6, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > No you are not a patriot as you like to suggest and far from being considered a moderate left-winger ..you are just a radical leftist..another one.. and everything you suggest is completely against any American views at all.
> ...



You're the one to talk about being Patriotic? LOL. Patriotic Israelis don't by hypocritical leftist ballcrap, that's the first definition of being a true Zionist.

In other words, patriotics are those who probably piss you off the most.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 6, 2015)

toastman said:


> Much respect to Netanyahu for not doing what Obama tells him to do. He's a true leader, unlike the coward Obummer.



He is not the US leader.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 6, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



His joke is getting boring.


----------



## pbel (Feb 6, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Pony up to Phoney, two fascists in a pea pod!


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 6, 2015)

Lipush said:


> You're the one to talk about being Patriotic? LOL. Patriotic Israelis don't by hypocritical leftist ballcrap, that's the first definition of being a true Zionist.
> 
> In other words, patriotics are those who probably piss you off the most.


Truth and justice IS the American way.  However, those values are something Zionists choose not to embrace.

The difference between you and me, I can prove it's "bullcrap"; whereas you only label it as such.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 7, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...





 Its not a joke, it is his NAZI RACISM that he cant control. If ever his kind get into power we can expect millions to be murdered for the cause


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 7, 2015)

pbel said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






 It is you and the rest of team Palestine that are the FASCIST, I am a pragmatist with socialist leanings


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 7, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > You're the one to talk about being Patriotic? LOL. Patriotic Israelis don't by hypocritical leftist ballcrap, that's the first definition of being a true Zionist.
> ...






 You ignore truth and justice when they show the Jews have more legal rights than the arab muslims


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Much respect to Netanyahu for not doing what Obama tells him to do. He's a true leader, unlike the coward Obummer.
> ...


Increasingly, neither is Obumble.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 7, 2015)

He is the POTUS, and that makes him the most powerful man in the world, like it or not.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> He is the POTUS, and that makes him the most powerful man in the world, like it or not.





 Only as long as the USA lets him, he could lose his power in an instant and he could do nothing about it.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 7, 2015)

pbel said:


> *
> To the editor:* For decades, U.S. presidents have urged the Israeli government to stop building Jewish settlements in the West Bank.




_Yes, many of us have long been aware of this ridiculous restraint, and the long term harm it causes Israel and Israeili security concerns. I'm glad an Israeli leader finally has the balls to ignore that travesty of justice and right. _

_The usual 'international law' nonsense is BS, of course, not even worth a long comment on._


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> You ignore truth and justice when they show the Jews have more legal rights than the arab muslims


You haven't shown that.  You claim it a lot, but you've never proven anything thing close to it.  You just hope people are as stupid as you are and might think its true, but I know better.  All you do is bullshit.  And it's not even good bullshit.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > You ignore truth and justice when they show the Jews have more legal rights than the arab muslims
> ...





I have shown it repeatedly, it is you and the rest of team Palestine that ignore CUSTOMARY INTERNATIONAL LAW when it applies to the Jews. Like the fact that the legal owners of Palestine gave the land of Palestine to the Jews and not the arab muslims. That the Jews were attacked by the arab muslims as far back as 1920 and not the other way round, and this has been the case ever since.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> I have shown it repeatedly, it is you and the rest of team Palestine that ignore CUSTOMARY INTERNATIONAL LAW when it applies to the Jews. Like the fact that the legal owners of Palestine gave the land of Palestine to the Jews and not the arab muslims. That the Jews were attacked by the arab muslims as far back as 1920 and not the other way round, and this has been the case ever since.


I keep asking you to produce that "CUSTOMARY INTERNATIONAL LAW" keep referencing, but you never do. 

BTW, there's no such thing as_ "CUSTOMARY INTERNATIONAL LAW"._


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > I have shown it repeatedly, it is you and the rest of team Palestine that ignore CUSTOMARY INTERNATIONAL LAW when it applies to the Jews. Like the fact that the legal owners of Palestine gave the land of Palestine to the Jews and not the arab muslims. That the Jews were attacked by the arab muslims as far back as 1920 and not the other way round, and this has been the case ever since.
> ...





 But I have it is the treaties by the LoN in 1920, 1922 and 1924. Here are the maps from those treaties


 April 24 1920 the LoN agreed that the National home of the Jews would be on this land









Amended to this after trans Jordan was conceived and invented July 24  1922







 The treaty of Sevres accepted the following
 The three principles of the British Balfour Declaration regarding Palestine were adopted in the Treaty of Sèvres: which was never ratified as the Turkish war of independence was in force

 The treaty of Lausanne superseded the treaty of Sevres and was ratified by Turkey, including the reparation for WW1 that include3d the loss of lands in Europe, Middle East, Africa and Americas to the LoN who them created Mandates with the view of creating new nations on these lands.

These became CUSTOMARY INTERNATIONAL LAW as in they were thought of by the majority of people to be an International Law.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 8, 2015)

*Getting back to the OP*

I posted before that the White House knew all along about Netanyahu's visit and that he accepted the invitation only after the White House admitted knowing it. Now all the Democrat comrades are on their high horse about the speech even while knowing that the Liar-In-Chief does it again. Here''s what the NYT had to correct.

In a surprising correction issued by the _New York Times_, who was one of the first news outlets to break the story, it appears that the administration had been informed well in advance of the invitation before Netanyahu accepted it.

The correction, which was added on January 30 in the online version of the article only, stated:

Correction: An earlier version of this article misstated when Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu of Israel accepted Speaker John A. Boehner’s invitation to address Congress. He accepted after the administration had been informed of the invitation, not before.

Despite what the White House has been saying, officials were in no way blindsided by Netanyahu’s invitation to speak to Congress.


Read more at White House Fabricated Spat with Netanyahu - Israel News


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> But I have it is the treaties by the LoN in 1920, 1922 and 1924. Here are the maps from those treaties
> 
> 
> April 24 1920 the LoN agreed that the National home of the Jews would be on this land
> ...


Now that was a good post!

You specifically addressed my point and provided 3 examples to prove yours.  Bravo!  I don't know why you don't do that more often?

Now, regarding your proof...

The Balfour Declaration had a caveat...



> _From  your link.._
> 
> _His Majesty's government view with favour the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of this object,* it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine*, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country._


The state of Israel could not be created if it prejudiced  the rights of the indigenous, non-Jewish residents in Palestine.  And clearly, that's exactly what Zionists did.  Driving over 700,000 arab residents from their homes through the use of Jewish terrorist groups like Irgun, is certainly denying them their rights.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > But I have it is the treaties by the LoN in 1920, 1922 and 1924. Here are the maps from those treaties
> ...






Not according to International law at the time the Balfour declaration was written. That is what you need to understand before trying to jump ahead 70 years. In the early 20C that meant something completely different to what it means today. The civil and religious rights of the non muslims were prejudiced when the arab league invaded and tried to wipe out the Jews, just as the civil and religious rights of non muslims were prejudiced by the arab muslims. So why don't you mention those breaches of Balfour instead of trying to always attack the Jews.

 Now go away and look at the true meaning of Balfour as it applied at the time Balfour was written, and not what you think it means today, and see how far out you are in your assumptions

As for your assumption that 700,000 arab muslims were driven from their homes, even the best estimates cant show more than 50,000 were driven out. The reason for this is that the Jews did not want to leave armed enemies behind them, so took the least harsh treatment and evicted the arab enemy out of what would become Israel as allowed under International law at the time


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 8, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> *Getting back to the OP*
> 
> I posted before that the White House knew all along about Netanyahu's visit and that he accepted the invitation only after the White House admitted knowing it. Now all the Democrat comrades are on their high horse about the speech even while knowing that the Liar-In-Chief does it again. Here''s what the NYT had to correct.
> 
> ...


No comments from the left?


----------



## pbel (Feb 11, 2015)

Madeleine Albright Netanyahu Should Deal With Problems In His Neighborhood Instead Of Speaking To Congress

Former Secretary of State Madeleine Albright said she thinks Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu should not travel to the United States to give a speech to a joint session of Congress next month.

"He is interfering in our internal affairs, and I don't want to interfere in Israeli internal affairs, but it strikes me that there's an awful lot going on in his neighborhood in the Middle East, and that's where he should be," Albright told MSNBC's Andrea Mitchell on Wednesday.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 12, 2015)

pbel said:


> Madeleine Albright Netanyahu Should Deal With Problems In His Neighborhood Instead Of Speaking To Congress
> 
> Former Secretary of State Madeleine Albright said she thinks Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu should not travel to the United States to give a speech to a joint session of Congress next month.
> 
> "He is interfering in our internal affairs, and I don't want to interfere in Israeli internal affairs, but it strikes me that there's an awful lot going on in his neighborhood in the Middle East, and that's where he should be," Albright told MSNBC's Andrea Mitchell on Wednesday.






 She is allowed her opinion, just as anyone else is. But as soon as race, religion and culture are used in an inappropriate manner then it becomes racism and should be removed


----------



## pbel (Feb 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Madeleine Albright Netanyahu Should Deal With Problems In His Neighborhood Instead Of Speaking To Congress
> ...


Phoney all the smart powerful people in the world and their countries, do not agree with the current Government of Israel, which has broken all international norms against Land Expropriation by force and War Crimes...

Netanyahu is the Poster boy of powerful thugs who claim phantom  fears of attacks by Arab Armies that have no chance of defeating her...

They are playing the world for fools, and we know it!

A two State solution will be forced on Israel by the UN and World Powers...

Mark my words!


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 12, 2015)

It will be nice that this visit will give Netanyahu a chance to clear up all the confusion about what Mossad has been up to recently.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 12, 2015)

You mean their relationship with ISIS and Al Nousra?


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 12, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You mean their relationship with ISIS and Al Nousra?


What?! Is there a relationship between Mossad and ISIS and Al Nousra? There could not possibly be Mossad agents assisting ISIS and Al Nousra. That would be crazy for Mossad to be working with ISIS and Al Noursa. We will definitely have to clear this up with Netanyahu when he gets here next month. (These are going to some very long weeks.  )


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 12, 2015)

This released moments ago:
ISIS claims to have captured Israeli Arab from Jerusalem working with Mossad - Arab-Israeli Conflict - Jerusalem Post
The Islamic State (ISIS) claimed Thursday that it had captured an Israeli Arab from Jerusalem who was recruited by the Israeli Mossad. The story could not be corroborated and verified with other sources.​Honestly, who thinks this stuff up?


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 12, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > You mean their relationship with ISIS and Al Nousra?
> ...



Infiltrating and reporting on, much like they do to hezbullah which led to the prevention of an assassination on Olmert recently.  Often it is not mossad but someone willing to help prevent certain attacks, locals within the groups.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 12, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Why would someone need to infiltrate an organization they funded and trained?


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 12, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 IMPOSSIBLE because that would mean tearing up the UN charter and making a new one based on Islamic principles. Do you think for one second the west would allow that to happen, the US would close the UN down and arrest all the muslim representatives before allowing that to happen.

 So your fantasy has been destroyed again and you will now crawl into your corner and cry till you can think of another one.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 12, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> This released moments ago:
> ISIS claims to have captured Israeli Arab from Jerusalem working with Mossad - Arab-Israeli Conflict - Jerusalem Post
> The Islamic State (ISIS) claimed Thursday that it had captured an Israeli Arab from Jerusalem who was recruited by the Israeli Mossad. The story could not be corroborated and verified with other sources.​Honestly, who thinks this stuff up?






 ISLAMONAZI BRAINWASHED PROPAGANDISTS like team Palestine on here.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > This released moments ago:
> ...


Do you believe Mossad takes proactive measures to protect Israel?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 12, 2015)

What is so strange about Mossad recruiting Arab Israeli spies?


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 12, 2015)

montelatici said:


> What is so strange about Mossad recruiting Arab Israeli spies?


If ISIS is capturing Mossad agents Mossad _obviously_ can't be supporting ISIS.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 12, 2015)

Why not? The U.S. supports Israel but Pollard is in prison.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 4, 2015)

There were none of these internal divisions under Clinton?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 4, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Why not? The U.S. supports Israel but Pollard is in prison.






 So is Abu Hamza, so what is your point ?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 4, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...





 Not being a Mossad agent I am not briefed on these things, do you believe the CIA takes proactive measures to protect the USA ?


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


So you're briefed by the CIA?  I've done a fair amount of reading since that post Feb. 12th. Some things just seem odd with some of the dynamics of ISIS but I am not going to obsess over it.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 4, 2015)

He came.
He spoke.
He lashed Obama's ass.
Iran poured salt into the wounds
and Bibi left peacefully.

That last word is really chapping the left's (failed) Messiah's but just now.


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 5, 2015)

Some quotes from the State Department's spokesperson. Nice to see the State Department has as much political and professional refinement as Obama.

State Dept. Slams Netanyahu Overstated Oversimplification Scary CNS News
Patrick Goodenough. March 4, 2015 - 4:27 AM
Some of her comments directed at Netanyahu during the department’s daily press briefing were:

--“really all rhetoric and nothing more.”

-- “a little overstated and just not accurate.”

--“He didn’t get into specifics about what his ideas were …”

--“We need to be very clear about what we’re trying to achieve and what the alternatives look like – not in a fantasy world, not in a world without specifics, but in the real world.”

--“He criticizes one-year [nuclear] breakout time as not being long enough. Well, then what is? What is long enough?”

--“‘Gobbled up.’ That’s not a technical term I would probably use” (in response to Netanyahu’s view that Iran was “gobbling up” nations in the region, already dominating Iraq, Lebanon, Yemen and Syria.)

--“I think that’s a gross oversimplification” (in response to Netanyahu’s characterization of the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria and Iran as two evil entities “competing for the crown of militant Islam.”)

--“I’m happy to check with our technical experts, but last time I checked, Prime Minister Netanyahu was not one of them” (in response to Netanyahu’s comparisons of Iranian and North Korean nuclear ambitions, and his claim – based on new expert analysis – that the latter could have up to 100 nuclear weapons in five years’ time.)​


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 5, 2015)

I am getting the feeling that some of the outright derision of Netanyahu's speech is an attempt to convince oneself that things are really not as they are in the world right now. Things are falling apart all over the place and failure to acknowledge the fact is not going to make it go away, only make it worse. How many of these politicians grandstanding against Netanyahu understand that what is happening in Yemen right now is a real and significant threat to the security of Saudi Arabia? All these things are related. Iran is _actively_ working to control Yemen.


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 5, 2015)

CBS Touts Funny Sketch Mocking Netanyahu and Racist GOPers


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 5, 2015)

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/vie...sident-Obama-listen-to-Netanyahu-on-Iran.html
Faisal J. Abbas. Tuesday, 3 March 2015
It is extremely rare for any reasonable person to ever agree with anything Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu says or does.

However, one must admit, Bibi did get it right, at least when it came to dealing with Iran.

The Israeli PM managed to hit the nail right on the head when he said that Middle Eastern countries are collapsing and that “terror organizations, mostly backed by Iran, are filling in the vacuum” during a recent ceremony held in Tel Aviv to thank outgoing IDF Chief of Staff Lt. Gen. Benny Gantz for his role during “challenging” times.​Great article and not very long. I should probably just post the whole thing but since I did not please go and read it.


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 5, 2015)

Here's a question: Is part of the reason for the West's reluctance to get involved in the Ukraine militarily due to the threat of nuclear war with Russia? If the West thinks Russia might use nuclear weapons what are we going to think about Iran's willingness to use them.


----------



## pbel (Mar 5, 2015)

*This is why Nut&Yahoo got standing ovations:

Netanyahu Speaks Money Talks Bill Moyers

Everything you need to know about Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu's address to Congress Tuesday was the presence in the visitor's gallery of one man -- Sheldon Adelson.

The gambling tycoon is the Godfather of the Republican Right. The party's presidential hopefuls line up to kiss his assets, scraping and bowing for his blessing, which when granted is bestowed with his signed checks*


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 5, 2015)

pbel said:


> *This is why Nut&Yahoo got standing ovations:
> 
> Netanyahu Speaks Money Talks Bill Moyers
> 
> ...


Bill Moyers. Need I say more?


----------



## 007 (Mar 5, 2015)

pbel said:


> *This is why Nut&Yahoo got standing ovations:
> 
> Netanyahu Speaks Money Talks Bill Moyers
> 
> ...


And the DNC pays you how much for each BS post like this?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> I am getting the feeling that some of the outright derision of Netanyahu's speech is an attempt to convince oneself that things are really not as they are in the world right now. Things are falling apart all over the place and failure to acknowledge the fact is not going to make it go away, only make it worse. How many of these politicians grandstanding against Netanyahu understand that what is happening in Yemen right now is a real and significant threat to the security of Saudi Arabia? All these things are related. Iran is _actively_ working to control Yemen.



I can't believe people would even CONSIDER trusting Iran either.  That is just . . . crazy.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/vie...sident-Obama-listen-to-Netanyahu-on-Iran.html
> Faisal J. Abbas. Tuesday, 3 March 2015
> It is extremely rare for any reasonable person to ever agree with anything Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu says or does.
> 
> ...



This part is a real eye opener to all the deniers too.  Anyone who would trust Iran is just dumb as a stump, IMO.  

"Now, some would argue that it would be biased and/or naive to leave out Arab countries, such as Saudi Arabia, out of the equation and blame most of the regions problems on the mischievous Iranian regime.

On the contrary, it would be biased and/or naïve NOT to blame Iran for such problems. After all, yes there are terrorists in Saudi Arabia and there are people who financed terrorism, but these are officially outlaws, who are either in jail, being hunted down or are hiding in the caves of Tora Bora or some other remote area.

The same, sadly, doesn’t apply to the terrorists of Iran; these are in uniform, hold government positions and are not bothering to hide their evil plots anymore."


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 5, 2015)

This is a video from yesterday in Yemen. Iran backed the Houthis and now this is what is the reality on the ground.


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 5, 2015)

I wonder how this goes. One question though, Is this really as ridiculous as it sounds? I think so.

Kerry Arrives in Saudi Arabia to Consult on Iran Nuke Talks - ABC News
MATTHEW LEE AP Diplomatic Writer. Mar 4, 2015, 5:19 PM ET. RIYADH, Saudi Arabia
Fresh from the latest round of Iran nuclear negotiations, U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry arrived in Saudi Arabia Wednesday to ease Gulf Arab concerns about an emerging deal and discuss ways to calm instability in troubled Yemen and other Mideast nations.​
Kerry left the Iran talks in the Swiss resort town of Montreux and flew to Riyadh, where he will see the new Saudi monarch, King Salman, and meet separately with the foreign ministers of the members of the Gulf Cooperation Council: Bahrain, Kuwait, Oman, Qatar, Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates. The Sunni-ruled Gulf states, like Israel, are unnerved by Shiite Iran's suspected pursuit of nuclear weapons and its increasing assertiveness throughout the region.​
U.S. officials say Kerry will reassure them that a deal with Tehran will not allow Iran to get the bomb and won't mean American complacency on broader security matters. Iran is actively supporting forces fighting in Syria and Iraq and is linked to Shiite rebels who recently toppled the U.S. and Arab-backed government in Yemen.​


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> I wonder how this goes. One question though, Is this really as ridiculous as it sounds? I think so.
> 
> Kerry Arrives in Saudi Arabia to Consult on Iran Nuke Talks - ABC News
> MATTHEW LEE AP Diplomatic Writer. Mar 4, 2015, 5:19 PM ET. RIYADH, Saudi Arabia
> ...



Yes, it sounds incredibly silly and like a bunch of nonsense to me.  Deal with Tehran?  Trust Iran?  Good Lord, what is wrong with our government?  They must be stupid, really, really stupid.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

You know, I wouldn't even doubt if some of the current problems in the ME were not caused by Iran.  That's what they like to do.  This could be some intricate plan they've concocted to take Iraq.


----------



## pbel (Mar 5, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> I wonder how this goes. One question though, Is this really as ridiculous as it sounds? I think so.
> 
> Kerry Arrives in Saudi Arabia to Consult on Iran Nuke Talks - ABC News
> MATTHEW LEE AP Diplomatic Writer. Mar 4, 2015, 5:19 PM ET. RIYADH, Saudi Arabia
> ...


The US or Israel can not stop Iran from getting nukes anymore than the US could stop N. Korea...Saudi Arabia was consulted because they have paid for and control Pakistan's Nukes and at will get them from them when they want...


----------



## maxblankfeld (Mar 5, 2015)

You can view my opinion here: The speech that Obama should have written and delivered:
The Speech That Obama Should Have Written and Delivered Max Blankfeld The Blogs The Times of Israel


----------



## Jroc (Mar 5, 2015)

maxblankfeld said:


> You can view my opinion here: The speech that Obama should have written and delivered:
> The Speech That Obama Should Have Written and Delivered Max Blankfeld The Blogs The Times of Israel



Welcome, Good piece, Now if only some of these liberals Jews here would be as clear thinking on this as you are


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 5, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> I wonder how this goes. One question though, Is this really as ridiculous as it sounds? I think so.
> 
> Kerry Arrives in Saudi Arabia to Consult on Iran Nuke Talks - ABC News
> MATTHEW LEE AP Diplomatic Writer. Mar 4, 2015, 5:19 PM ET. RIYADH, Saudi Arabia
> ...


I was going to make a comment about Kerry not meeting with al-Sisi while he was meeting with the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) but I looked and Egypt is not a member. I just saw an article that al-Sisi also met with the GCC yesterday. There is no mention in either article, or anywhere I saw, of Kerry meeting with al-Sisi. Is relations with Egypt really that bad these days?


----------



## Jroc (Mar 5, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how this goes. One question though, Is this really as ridiculous as it sounds? I think so.
> ...




Obama supports the muslm brotherhood. He doesn't care for Sisi much and the feeling is mutual no doubt


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 5, 2015)

Jroc said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...


It's been a year and a half. Obama is really going to have to pull himself together and get on with his life.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 5, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...




He's a small man


----------



## Jroc (Mar 5, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/vie...sident-Obama-listen-to-Netanyahu-on-Iran.html
> Faisal J. Abbas. Tuesday, 3 March 2015
> It is extremely rare for any reasonable person to ever agree with anything Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu says or does.
> 
> ...



i'm gonna post this on my thread as well. it may just get lost in this thread

Why Iran is at the core of the ISIS problem US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh my!  Was he a gorgeous man when he was young or what?  Yikes!  This guy would be welcome into MY country anytime.  Lol.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 6, 2015)

As if we didn't know already...

Ex-Mossad chief calls Netanyahu s Iran speech bullshit The Times of Israel


----------



## docmauser1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Challenger said:


> As if we didn't know already... Ex-Mossad chief calls Netanyahu s Iran speech bullshit The Times of Israel


Thanks for confirming that freedom of speech in Israel exists with various ex's driveling freely.


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 6, 2015)

Jroc said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > http://english.alarabiya.net/en/vie...sident-Obama-listen-to-Netanyahu-on-Iran.html
> ...


Great thread. It would seem kind of obvious there are enough problems in the Middle East without powering up Iran. If it weren't the message board I can't believe you got so much flak on that OP.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Oh my!  Was he a gorgeous man when he was young or what?  Yikes!  This guy would be welcome into MY country anytime.  Lol.



Bibi was quite a Mensch!  No doubt about it.  I was wondering if he didn't have King David's good looks.  I imagine King David as looking something like this in his youth.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

docmauser1 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > As if we didn't know already... Ex-Mossad chief calls Netanyahu s Iran speech bullshit The Times of Israel
> ...



I do not even get an ex - chief telling such things - What ever happened to men like Isser Harel, Doc?  He'd have a fit even to hear of it.


----------



## MaryL (Mar 6, 2015)

I welcome Netanyahu, Not so much that out of touch  dingbat president of ours. He doesn't get American culture, I turn my back on Obama in shame.


----------



## pbel (Mar 6, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my!  Was he a gorgeous man when he was young or what?  Yikes!  This guy would be welcome into MY country anytime.  Lol.
> ...


Boy, I've seen some pandering to a group in my life-time, but you are disgusting....Stand up on your-own two feet!


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 6, 2015)

MaryL said:


> I welcome Netanyahu, Not so much that out of touch  dingbat president of ours. He doesn't get American culture, I turn my back on Obama in shame.


Attacking sovereign nations over bullshit, made up reasons, is _*not*_ American culture.


----------



## MaryL (Mar 6, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I welcome Netanyahu, Not so much that out of touch  dingbat president of ours. He doesn't get American culture, I turn my back on Obama in shame.
> ...


What sovereign  nation would that be? Iran? The same Iran took  American embassy workers hostage, they funded Humas


Billo_Really said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I welcome Netanyahu, Not so much that out of touch  dingbat president of ours. He doesn't get American culture, I turn my back on Obama in shame.
> ...


You mean Iran? Let me see. Remember when Iran kidnaped American Embassy personnel back in 78? I do. That was an act of war. I remember Hamas blowing up over 200 American marines under Regans' watch in 1983. Hamas is directly connected to Iran, they  launch missiles into Israel NOW. That same self  sovereign  country that denies the holocaust happened. That exaggerates American or Jewish interest like paranoid teenagers. Do the freekin math here.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

pbel said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Why?  Is Bibi about to pay me a visit?!    I'll have to do my hair.  It's piled up on top of my head like a bad Goldie Hawn hair day.  Seriously.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I welcome Netanyahu, Not so much that out of touch  dingbat president of ours. He doesn't get American culture, I turn my back on Obama in shame.
> ...



Which is why we as Americans *must*  stand up for Israel!   Thank you for making my case!


----------



## MaryL (Mar 6, 2015)

Or perhaps, a sovereign country, you mean Palestine? Created by the brits back after WW1, it was just as real as Israel is NOW.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

This is my country and I welcome Bibi to come and speak any time.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 6, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Or perhaps, a sovereign country, you mean Palestine? Created by the brits back after WW1, it was just as real as Israel is NOW.



palestine was a territory designation like levant, not a country.  It used to be a made up of several sanjuks, never a state or people.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 6, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> This is my country and I welcome Bibi to come and speak any time.



This is my country and I don't want any foreigner coming here to ask that we make war on a foreign country's behalf.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 6, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Or perhaps, a sovereign country, you mean Palestine? Created by the brits back after WW1, it was just as real as Israel is NOW.
> ...



Of course it was a people.  Palestinians were Palestinians before the European Jews became Palestinians.


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 6, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > This is my country and I welcome Bibi to come and speak any time.
> ...


You realize Syria is more of a territory of Iran than its own country, right?


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 7, 2015)

That would be a dream.  Too good to be true.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 7, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I welcome Netanyahu, Not so much that out of touch  dingbat president of ours. He doesn't get American culture, I turn my back on Obama in shame.
> ...







 Then explain Korea, Vietnam, Iraq and Afgahnistan ?


----------



## Challenger (Mar 7, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Oh good grief. Hamas didn't exist in 1983 and the PLO had left Lebanon by then. Oh let's not forget the hundreds of civilians killed by the New Jersey's bombardment in retaliation. Hamas is a resistance movement against Zionist occupation of Palestine and it takes funding from wherever it can


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > This is my country and I welcome Bibi to come and speak any time.
> ...






 So when are you as a foreigner leaving and going back home ?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...





 And that term was reserved for the Jews right up until arafats Russian enablers told him to steal it to give the cause some credibility. The arab muslims called themselves Syrians and the Christians called themselves Christians.

 Try reading proper history books and not just the ones that support your islamonazi POV


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 7, 2015)

Challenger said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...






 Do you not mean that hamas the name did not exist but the concept and organisation did under another name as far back as the 1950's as the Muslim Brotherhood. The same Muslim Brotherhood that is now on the terrorist list.

 Now can you prove beyond reasonable doubt that they were all civilians, when you consider that terrorists act and look like civilians deliberately. Actually hamas is a terrorist organisation that exists to destroy Israel and massacre all the Jews, read their charter


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 7, 2015)

MaryL said:


> What sovereign  nation would that be? Iran? The same Iran took  American embassy workers hostage, they funded Humas
> 
> You mean Iran? Let me see. Remember when Iran kidnaped American Embassy personnel back in 78? I do. That was an act of war. I remember Hamas blowing up over 200 American marines under Regans' watch in 1983. Hamas is directly connected to Iran, they  launch missiles into Israel NOW. That same self  sovereign  country that denies the holocaust happened. That exaggerates American or Jewish interest like paranoid teenagers. Do the freekin math here.


The hostage crisis was a direct result of what the CIA did to that country in 1953.  The missiles are a direct result of the illegal and immoral occupation of Palestinian land.  And in light of Netanfuckyou lobbying Congress to attack Iran, I don't think they are exaggerating much.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 7, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Which is why we as Americans *must*  stand up for Israel!   Thank you for making my case!


We've been at war for over 10 years and I'm sick of it!  Israel is the only nuclear power in the ME, I think they can stand up for themselves.

BTW, Iran hasn't attacked another country in over 300 years.

All this talk about an Iranian threat is total bullshit.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 7, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Which is why we as Americans *must*  stand up for Israel!   Thank you for making my case!
> ...



Who do you think is arming the terrorists attacking Israel on a daily basis, Bill?  The Iranians.  They have not ceased from attacking Israel from the time she was re-established and her people returning there.   

Do you not recall any of the speeches - declaring war against Israel - declaring Israel their mortal enemy - one that must be wiped off the map?   Do you not recall reports of rockets being launched into Israel in order to kill Israeli civilians - men, women, and children?  To destroy property and destruction?  That is an act of war.  Who supplied those rockets and weapons?  Iran did.  Who is financing terrorists who attack Israel?   Who provides the money?  Iran does.  Who is the founder of the Islamic terrorist organization vowing for Israel's destruction.  Hizbollah?   Once again?   Iran.

I rest my case.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 7, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > What sovereign  nation would that be? Iran? The same Iran took  American embassy workers hostage, they funded Humas
> ...






 So what caused the genocide of the Jewish tribe at medina that led to the commands in the Koran telling the muslims to KILL THE JEWS.. What caused the many massacres of Jews in Islamic nations prior to the birth of Zionism. What caused the massacre in Hebron in 1929, the massacre in Granada in 1066 when a muslim mob wiped out the Jews. The massacre in Jaffa in 1921, the massacres in safed 1929 and 1834. Do you want details of all the recent pre Israel massacres of the Jews in Islamic lands, and not one Jew doing anything to cause these massacres and atrocities.

 So who is really to blame for all the trouble in Palestine when it has been the Jews getting massacred, ethnically cleansed and abused since 630 C.E


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 7, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Which is why we as Americans *must*  stand up for Israel!   Thank you for making my case!
> ...






 They have attacked other countries by proxy using Hezbolla, hamas, fatah and the muslim brotherhood. They have attacked yemen by proxy using the Houtis to carry out the attacks.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 7, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Who do you think is arming the terrorists attacking Israel on a daily basis, Bill?


Palestinian's resisting armed aggression from a foreign power, is not terrorism.




Jeremiah said:


> The Iranians.  They have not ceased from attacking Israel from the time she was re-established and her people returning there.


 That's a crock of bullshit.




Jeremiah said:


> Do you not recall any of the speeches - declaring war against Israel - declaring Israel their mortal enemy - one that must be wiped off the map?


Those are comments taken out of context and they weren't meant they way you are portraying them.




Jeremiah said:


> Do you not recall reports of rockets being launched into Israel in order to kill Israeli civilians - men, women, and children?


 The occupation was going on for 37 years before the first rocket was ever launched.  Why don't you have anything to say about that?




Jeremiah said:


> To destroy property and destruction?  That is an act of war.


And that is exactly what Israel did to Gaza last year.




Jeremiah said:


> Who supplied those rockets and weapons?  Iran did.  Who is financing terrorists who attack Israel?   Who provides the money?  Iran does.


Israel does the same thing with al Qaeda terrorists in Syria.




Jeremiah said:


> Who is the founder of the Islamic terrorist organization vowing for Israel's destruction.  Hizbollah?   Once again?   Iran.


Hezbollah, is a legally elected government party in Lebanon and when Israel attacks them, they have every right to defend themselves.




Jeremiah said:


> I rest my case.


Well, then you better wake it back up!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 7, 2015)

Bill, I feel great sadness for the Arab people who have been deceived from the beginning by none other than the Roman Vatican.  You should read ex- Jesuit Alberto Rivera testimony by Jack Chick publications and learn the truth about how they deceived the Arabs in order to set them against the Jews.  The Vatican is exploiting the Arabs to use them to take Jerusalem as their headquarters.   They are not a Christian church but the Organization that represents Satan on the earth.   I feel great compassion for the Arabs who fell into their web of deception.  I pray for their deliverance.     While the Arabs & Jews are battling each other - it was all devised by the Vatican long ago.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 7, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Who do you think is arming the terrorists attacking Israel on a daily basis, Bill?
> ...







 Targetting civilians and children with illegal weapons is terrorism, and that is what the Palestinians are doing.

 NO it is a proven fact as the Iranians invaded and attaked Israel as part of the arab armies in 1948

 WRONG as they were never taken out of any context that is just islamonazi bullshit to hide the truth.

 The killing of Israeli children by any barbaric means has been going on since 630 C.E. why don't you have anything to say about that. How many hundreds of millions of Jews have been murdered by muslims over the last 1400 years compared to the numbers of muslims killed by Jews ?

With good reason and the ICJ will have no option but to declare that hamas committed war crimes by using civilian areas to engage in war. And in war military areas are destroyed. Read the Geneva conventions.

 According to whom, and were is the real evidence that they supply mony to A.Q.

 They were never Lebanese to begin with, they were an oddshoot of the PLO/hamas/M.B. and should be kicked out of Lebanon. They have ethnically cleansed the land of its rightful owners so that they could turn it into another islamonazi cess pit. Lets see how much they bleat shall we when Israel starts retaliating to military action and destroying rocket launch sites in civilian areas. Again you should read the Geneva conventions to see what they say about that.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



They are animals.  No one should take them seriously until they start behaving like human beings.  They've been a thorn in Israel's side since the beginning, but people just expect Israel to take it.  We know that citizens of the US would not tolerate that.  We would demand our government take action, and that is what Israel does.  They don't have a choice and have to protect their citizens from attack.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> They are animals.  No one should take them seriously until they start behaving like human beings.  They've been a thorn in Israel's side since the beginning, but people just expect Israel to take it.  We know that citizens of the US would not tolerate that.  We would demand our government take action, and that is what Israel does.  They don't have a choice and have to protect their citizens from attack.


An occupational force, cannot claim self defense.  Israel is the aggressor.  The occupation is reason for all the violence.  Israel needs to end the occupation, then there will be peace.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 8, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Bill, I feel great sadness for the Arab people who have been deceived from the beginning by none other than the Roman Vatican.  You should read ex- Jesuit Alberto Rivera testimony by Jack Chick publications and learn the truth about how they deceived the Arabs in order to set them against the Jews.  The Vatican is exploiting the Arabs to use them to take Jerusalem as their headquarters.   They are not a Christian church but the Organization that represents Satan on the earth.   I feel great compassion for the Arabs who fell into their web of deception.  I pray for their deliverance.     While the Arabs & Jews are battling each other - it was all devised by the Vatican long ago.


This issue has nothing to do with Jews, but everything to do with human rights and international law.  All the Pals want are the same rights most people in the rest of the world enjoy.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > They are animals.  No one should take them seriously until they start behaving like human beings.  They've been a thorn in Israel's side since the beginning, but people just expect Israel to take it.  We know that citizens of the US would not tolerate that.  We would demand our government take action, and that is what Israel does.  They don't have a choice and have to protect their citizens from attack.
> ...



If that is the case, it's because they have been putting up with this treatment from their "neighbors" for years.  The palestinians have cleared stated that they are not interested in a resolution.  They use propaganda and victim status to make people like you feel sorry for you, when most of those people hate you and would just as soon cut off your head than shake your hand.  You are gullible.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> If that is the case, it's because they have been putting up with this treatment from their "neighbors" for years.  The palestinians have cleared stated that they are not interested in a resolution.  They use propaganda and victim status to make people like you feel sorry for you, when most of those people hate you and would just as soon cut off your head than shake your hand.  You are gullible.


You remind me of a line in a Bob Dylan song...

_*"How many times can a man turn his head, 
pretending he just doesn't see?"*_​


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > If that is the case, it's because they have been putting up with this treatment from their "neighbors" for years.  The palestinians have cleared stated that they are not interested in a resolution.  They use propaganda and victim status to make people like you feel sorry for you, when most of those people hate you and would just as soon cut off your head than shake your hand.  You are gullible.
> ...



That describes you just perfectly though.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> That describes you just perfectly though.


Maybe on some things, but on this issue, no.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > That describes you just perfectly though.
> ...



Especially on this issue.  Don't you read any of their charters, etc.?  They say these things themselves.  Lol.  They prove it with their actions too.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Especially on this issue.  Don't you read any of their charters, etc.?  They say these things themselves.  Lol.  They prove it with their actions too.


Their Charter is 40 years old and they've made more recent statements that they're willing to accept a two-state solution on the '67 borders.  What about Israel's actions?  They are in violation of over 100 UN resolutions and have continued an illegal and immoral occupation for almost half a century. 

You're the one who can't see the elephant in the room and I'll prove it right now.

*What are your thoughts on the IDF regularly shooting at Palestinian fishermen?*

Your answer to that will be proof for all to see.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Especially on this issue.  Don't you read any of their charters, etc.?  They say these things themselves.  Lol.  They prove it with their actions too.
> ...



Maybe they think they're terrorists.  It's definitely plausible.  Face facts.  Those people are never going to be taken seriously until they make some serious changes.  They are a terrorist state run by terrorists.  They even kill their own people.  There is nothing to defend there.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 8, 2015)

It's almost like if the Mexicans started warring with us over California.  Lol.

Could you imagine that?  Terrorists lobbing bombs into California, killing women, kids, men, whomever happens to be in the way.  Also, sending terrorists to night clubs, etc., where all the young people are hanging out and blowing the place up, killing kids on purpose.


----------



## theliq (Mar 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> It's almost like if the Mexicans started warring with us over California.  Lol.
> 
> Could you imagine that?  Terrorists lobbing bombs into California, killing women, kids, men, whomever happens to be in the way.  Also, sending terrorists to night clubs, etc., where all the young people are hanging out and blowing the place up, killing kids on purpose.


We would all have to go a long way to meet such a Cretin like you.........your summation on everything is soaked in Zionist Terrorism Mantra's......your thoughts that Israelis most Zionistas are good,is only founded on your indoctorination sic and sullied mind,but they are not,not by a long mile.Well over 100 UN Violations.......

But you persist in your inaccurate statements,you really have become a Bore.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > They are animals.  No one should take them seriously until they start behaving like human beings.  They've been a thorn in Israel's side since the beginning, but people just expect Israel to take it.  We know that citizens of the US would not tolerate that.  We would demand our government take action, and that is what Israel does.  They don't have a choice and have to protect their citizens from attack.
> ...






 You forget that Israel did that back in August 2005 and the violence escalated because the Palestinians had no one to curb their terrorism. The blockade was imposed 2 years later to curb the violence and terrorism.   So do explain how lifting a non existent occupation will stop all the islamonazi terrorism and violence ?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Bill, I feel great sadness for the Arab people who have been deceived from the beginning by none other than the Roman Vatican.  You should read ex- Jesuit Alberto Rivera testimony by Jack Chick publications and learn the truth about how they deceived the Arabs in order to set them against the Jews.  The Vatican is exploiting the Arabs to use them to take Jerusalem as their headquarters.   They are not a Christian church but the Organization that represents Satan on the earth.   I feel great compassion for the Arabs who fell into their web of deception.  I pray for their deliverance.     While the Arabs & Jews are battling each other - it was all devised by the Vatican long ago.
> ...






 Do explain these international laws, and the dates they became law then. What human rights have been taken away by Israel. Those rights come from their own leaders so why blame Israel for something they can not control. What human rights do the Jews have in Palestine, what international laws protect the Jews when they go to Jerusalem to pray at the site of their holiest place.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > If that is the case, it's because they have been putting up with this treatment from their "neighbors" for years.  The palestinians have cleared stated that they are not interested in a resolution.  They use propaganda and victim status to make people like you feel sorry for you, when most of those people hate you and would just as soon cut off your head than shake your hand.  You are gullible.
> ...





 And that sums you up perfectly, because you just don't see the reality and truth.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 9, 2015)

theliq said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It's almost like if the Mexicans started warring with us over California.  Lol.
> ...





Whats wrong don't you like the gory truth of how islam really is. We see it happening in Europe and the media keep it quiet


Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > That describes you just perfectly though.
> ...






 It does when you only believe the pallywood propaganda and never the reality


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Especially on this issue.  Don't you read any of their charters, etc.?  They say these things themselves.  Lol.  They prove it with their actions too.
> ...






 Right first things first there are no '67 borders, never have been and never will be. Secondly they want too many illegal conditions to be met before they might possible maybe sit down and talk peace and borders. Those 100 resolutions were brought by islamonazi states while they were doing the same thing and vetoing the reports. Many of those resolutions were for stupid things like spitting on the grass, and as you know they are just paper exercises and have no enforcement. 

If they did not engage in illegal smuggling and straying outside the limits then they would not be fired on. Why does the U.S. coast guard fire on fishing vessels encroaching on American waters, lets see what your answer is. Or better still why do the Palestinians target Israeli children with illegal weapons outside the occupation zone, what are your thoughts on that ?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 9, 2015)

theliq said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It's almost like if the Mexicans started warring with us over California.  Lol.
> ...






 Do explain why islam as a whole is engaged in more civil wars than any other religion, why islam has murdered 1 million innocents this year since the year started. Why islam has w3armongered with Israel over the last 66 years and has attacked it for no other reason than it exists as an oasis of modern democracy in a desert of brutal dictatorships and Islamic theocracies


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 9, 2015)

theliq said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It's almost like if the Mexicans started warring with us over California.  Lol.
> ...



Of course, most Americans trust the Israelis much more than we would ever trust Palestine.    Just because you're stupid doesn't mean everyone else is!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 9, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



They fight with EVERYBODY.  Lol.  Obviously, the people posting here have some kind of agenda.  They are helping to spread Islamic propaganda.


----------



## fanger (Mar 9, 2015)

STAND, DOWN,STAND


----------



## Mindful (Mar 10, 2015)

*Jackie Mason Slams Obama For Insulting BiBi, Not ISIS.*

*Jackie Mason Slams Obama For Insulting BiBi Not ISIS*


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Maybe they think they're terrorists.  It's definitely plausible.  Face facts.  Those people are never going to be taken seriously until they make some serious changes.  They are a terrorist state run by terrorists.  They even kill their own people.  There is nothing to defend there.


They're not terrorists, they're fishermen.  Fishermen being shot at while they're fishing.  And it doesn't even raise a blip on your radar.  The fact that you cannot see how inherently evil and mean it is to shoot at someone fishing, say's a lot about you.  It say's you've lost your moral compass and any sense of humanity.  It doesn't matter how barbaric and inhuman Israeli actions towards the Palestinian's are, you'll just keep making excuses for such behavior.

The Palestinian's aren't the problem, you're the problem.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## pbel (Mar 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Again you spread lies as usual...Islam is a religion not a nation...If you compare Islamic wars to Christian wars you may again look like the lying buffoon you always project.

Ever hear of the "Hundred Years' War in Christian Europe?" Probably, but your role here is to lie.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they think they're terrorists.  It's definitely plausible.  Face facts.  Those people are never going to be taken seriously until they make some serious changes.  They are a terrorist state run by terrorists.  They even kill their own people.  There is nothing to defend there.
> ...



Terrorists are the problem, and Palestine is a recognized terrorist state.  They don't have any good will toward anyone else because all they do is teach hatred.  Their religion is not just a religion, but more cult like in that it encompasses their entire lives and views, especially in small little isolated areas in the world where they are oppressed by dictators.  The dictators and their imams, etc., teach them to hate Americans, to hate Jews, to hate the western world . . . and all of this hatred they are instilling (brainwashing actually) takes the pressure off of the leadership in these places.  Their hatred runs deep, and I'm pretty sure you would not want it unleashed on the world.  They need to work on improving themselves before they even THINK about becoming a legitimate and recognized "state."


----------



## pbel (Mar 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The UN recognized Palestine as an observer state...Can you link who has deemed Palestine as a "terrorist state' as you say?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

*Palestinian political violence* refers to acts of violence undertaken to further the Palestinian cause. These political objectives include self-determination in and sovereignty over Palestine,[1][2] the "liberation of Palestine" and establishment of a Palestinian state, either in place of both Israel and the Palestinian territories, or solely in the Palestinian territories.[3][4][5] Periodically directed toward more limited goals such as the release of Palestinian prisoners, another key aim is to advance the Palestinian right of return.[6]

Palestinian groups that have been involved in politically motivated violence include the Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO), Fatah, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine – General Command (PFLP-GC), the Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine, the Abu NidalOrganization, the Palestinian Islamic Jihad, and Hamas.[7] The PLO officially renounced terrorism in 1988 and Fatah no longer engages in terrorism. The PFLP-GC has been internationally inactive.[8] The Abu Nidal organization all but dissolved on his death and exists only in name.[9][10][11]

Tactics have included hostage taking, plane hijackings, stone throwing, stabbing, shootings, and bombings.[12] Several of these groups are considered terrorist organizations by the United States government,[13] Canada[14] and the European Union.[15]

Palestinian political violence has targeted Israelis, Palestinians, Lebanese, Jordanians,[16] Egyptians,[17] Americans[18] and citizens of other countries.[19] The attacks have taken place within and outside Israel and have been directed at both military and civilian targets. Israeli statistics state that 3,500 Israelis[19][20] have been killed and 25,000 have been wounded as a result of Palestinian violence since the establishment of the state of Israel in 1948. These figures include soldiers as well as civilians, including those killed in exchanges of gunfire.[21][22] Israeli statistics listing 'hostile terrorist attacks' also include incidents which stones are thrown, suicide bombings constituted just 0.5% of Palestinian attacks against Israelis in the first two years of the Al Aqsa Intifada, though this percentage accounted for half of the Israelis killed in that period.[23]

Personal grievances, trauma, or revenge against Israel are widely maintained to form an important element in motivating attacks against Israelis.[23][24][25]


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

After *demonizing Jews and Israelis*, including citing Islamic sources that depict Jews negatively, and culminating with ongoing *lies and libels* that portray Jews as an immediate threat to Palestinian life and existence, the Palestinian Authority foment violence against Jews and Israelis, presenting it as legitimate and even heroic self-defense. 

PA terror promotion takes many forms. Nationalistically, the PA actively elevates violence as a valid and heroic means to achieve political goals, while religiously, fighting and killing Jews has been presented repeatedly by PA religious and academic leaders as Allah’s will. On the social level, Palestinian leaders and society honor even the most loathsome of murderers portraying them as heroes and role models: *Dalal Mughrabi**,* who led a bus hijacking in which 37 were killed, has schools, summer camps, and many other events and places baring her name to immortalize and glorify her and her terror attack.

Click to view PMW special report: “*From Terrorists to Role Models*”



The success of the PA’s promotion of violence is readily evident: A majority of Palestinians support killing and suicide terror against civilian Jews and Israelis. A poll conducted after the murder of eight teenagers who were studying in a Jerusalem high school in 2008, found that 84% of Palestinians supported the murder [NY Times, March 19, 2008, citing the Palestinian Center for Policy and Survey Research].


This violent image of a dagger being thrust into the Star of David has appeared hundreds of times in a video clip for children on PA TV, from 2001 – 2008. 

*Click to view video*

Glorifying terrorists and terror PMW


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 10, 2015)

pbel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Hamas, IJ, PRC, DFLP, PFLP, al-Aqsa are all terrorist groups and until '91 so was the PLO.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The only thing any of those groups are interested in is killing people.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they think they're terrorists.  It's definitely plausible.  Face facts.  Those people are never going to be taken seriously until they make some serious changes.  They are a terrorist state run by terrorists.  They even kill their own people.  There is nothing to defend there.
> ...





 Told you before you don't catch sardines using cargo nets so they were not fishing but smuggling. We only have your word and the word of the producers that they were in gazan waters. When you can produce undisputable facts then we may take you seriously, until then you will be laughed at and proclaimed a brainwashed ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATER


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 11, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Is it now, then why do muslims say the Nation of Islam when they want to refer to the whole of islam. Why does the FBI have a dossier on the Nation of Islam an African-American cult that is anti American and violent
FBI Nation of Islam
 So no LIES spread other than yours.

 Yes lets compare Islamic wars to Christian wars starting in 2015 and going back to 620 C.E.

 The Syrian war that is terrorist insurgents mass murdering anyone that is not I.S. in the name of their gods and religion. Boko Haram again terrorist insurgents mass murdering anyone that is not of their cult in the name of their gods and religion. and so we go back in time 1,000 years or more before we come across a Christian war ( a war fought by Christians on the pretext of being a command from god ). In that time there have been thousands of Islamic wars all for the same purpose, WORLD DOMINATION and LAND THEFT.


 Ever heard of the genocide of the Jews in Medina, probably but you are told to ignore any Islamic mass murder.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 Along with world domination and land theft of course


----------



## Judicial review (Mar 11, 2015)

For you morons who are arguing against what ChrisL is saying you have already dug your grave and all she has to do is pick up the shovel and fill it.  She is a very smart woman and you'd be wise to listen to her.  ChrisL


----------



## pbel (Mar 11, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


*Continue your delusional trek through life by discussing ancient history even though Islam protected Jews through many Holocausts since...How is the Asylum treating you?*


----------



## pbel (Mar 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Dodging the question is not an answer that supports your credibility...


----------



## pbel (Mar 11, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Dear fascist Phalanges, so is your organization a terrorist group. Add the Phalanges to the group of the terrorists you quote and we are in full agreement!


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 11, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






Islamonazi propaganda that has no basis in reality, if anything the muslims carried out the commands in the Koran and massacred hundreds of millions of Jews in the Islamic nations. If it wasn't for the Crusaders many millions more would have been massascred


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 11, 2015)

pbel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...






 No it isnt as it shows the leaders of Palestine are all terrorists.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 11, 2015)

pbel said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






Which world authority deemed them to be terrorists then ?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2015)

pbel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



It's been clearly shown to you that the leaders of Palestine are terrorists.  Lol.    You can keep burying your head in the sand though.  Some of you are just ignorant.  That's okay.


----------



## theliq (Mar 11, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I see the reality and the truth........ Most Jewish Israelis are RACIST...................and Anti------Everyone who you deem..........ANTI_ZIONIST,.....You remind Me of a two bit TERRORIST.......You forget,you are the big tree,but I am the small-axe......READY TO CUT YOU DOWN..........but spew on,whilst you can...H.I.M.TheLIQ


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



  You are nothing but a big mouth idiot.  No one is intimidated by you.


----------



## pbel (Mar 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Well clearly list those deemed terrorist with a LINK, who knows I may agree.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2015)

pbel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



I provided you with links.


----------



## pbel (Mar 11, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


I said add to the list the one's who massacred women and children in Sabra and Shatila massacre which Sharon was deemed responsible and censored...


----------



## pbel (Mar 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The State of Palestine was not on it, opinions have no authority.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 11, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...





 And everyone can see the News biased and unbiased everyday that shows muslims rampaging, murdering, raping, stealing and inciting terrorism and violence.

 Nice threat such a pity that your little axe is blunt and very soon will be taken away from you, then what will you do when you are stuck in the desert with no food or water because you were arrogant just once too often.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 11, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 Which shocked the terrorists because they did not expect to see retaliation on that scale from the Christians. A pity that more revenge and retaliation attacks have not taken place, then the Palestinians would not be so quick to attack anyone else.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 11, 2015)

pbel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...





 The state of palestines leaders are making the state of Palestine also a terrorist nation. But the US supreme court has stated that Palestine is a terrorist nation in a recent case that awarded $218.5M in damages against the state of Palestine for terrorist acts.


----------



## CMike (Mar 11, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Nope. The Chrisitan Phalangists were responsible.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 11, 2015)

CMike said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






 In retaliation for Palestinian massacres, murders, rapes and other atrocities. Any one else would say the Palestinians deserved all they got, so why don't you ?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2015)

pbel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



  Yeah right.  

*Organization[edit]*



Orient House, the former PLO headquarters in Jerusalem
The PLO has a nominal legislative body, the Palestinian National Council (PNC), but most actual political power and decisions are controlled by the PLO Executive Committee, made up of 18 people elected by the PNC. The PLO incorporates a range of generally secular ideologies of different Palestinian movements committed to the struggle for Palestinian independence and liberation, hence the name of the organization. The Palestine Liberation Organization is considered by the Arab League[4][14] and by the United Nations[15] to be the legitimate representative of the Palestinian people and holds a permanent observer seat in the United Nations General Assembly.

Yasser Arafat was the Chairman of the PLO Executive Committee from 1969 until his death in 2004. He was succeeded by Mahmoud Abbas (also known as Abu Mazen).

Initially, as an armed guerrilla organization, the PLO was responsible for violent actions performed against Israel in the 1970s and early 1980s, regarded as terroristic activities by Israel and regarded as a war of liberation by the PLO. In 1988, however, the PLO officially endorsed a two-state solution, contingent on terms such as making East Jerusalem capital of the Palestinian state and giving Palestinians the right of return to land occupied by Palestinians prior to 1948, as well as the right to continue armed struggle until the end of "The Zionist Entity."[16] In 1996, the PLO nullified the articles of the PLO's Charter, or parts of it, which called for the destruction of Israel and for armed resistance.[17]

Other institutions are the Chairman of the Palestine Liberation Organization and the Palestinian Central Council (PCC) which consists of 124 members from the PLO Executive Committee, PNC, PLC and other Palestinian organizations.[18] The PCC makes policy decisions when PNC is not in session, acting as a link between the PNC and the PLO-EC. The PCC is elected by the PNC and chaired by the PNC speaker.[19]

*§Membership[edit]*
The PLO has no central decision-making or mechanism that enables it to directly control its factions, but they are supposed to follow the PLO charter and Executive Committee decisions. Membership has fluctuated, and some organizations have left the PLO or suspended membership during times of political turbulence, but most often these groups eventually rejoined the organization. Not all PLO activists are members of one of the factions – for example, many PNC delegates are elected as independents.[_citation needed_]

*Present members include:*


Fatah – Largest faction, secular, left-wing nationalist.
The Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) – Second largest, radical left militant and communist
The Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine (DFLP) – Third largest, communist
The Palestinian People's Party (PPP) – Ex-communist, Social Democratic, non-militant
The Palestine Liberation Front (PLF, Abu Abbas faction) – Minor left-wing faction
The Arab Liberation Front (ALF) – Minor faction, aligned to the Iraqi Ba'ath Party
As-Sa'iqa – Syrian-controlled Ba'athist faction
The Palestinian Democratic Union (Fida) – Minor democratic socialist, 2 state solution, non militant faction
The Palestinian Popular Struggle Front (PPSF, Samir Ghawsha faction) – minor socialist faction
The Palestinian Arab Front (PAF) – minor pro-Fatah, former Iraqi Ba'athists faction
*Former member groups of the PLO include:*


The Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine – General Command (PFLP-GC)[20]


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2015)

Part 2 . . . 

*Creation[edit]*
The Arab League in Cairo Summit 1964 initiated the creation of an organization representing the Palestinian people.[21]

The Palestinian National Council convened in Jerusalem on 28 May 1964. Concluding this meeting the PLO was founded on 2 June 1964. Its _Statement of Proclamation of the Organization_[22] declared "... the right of the Palestinian Arab people to its sacred homeland Palestine and affirming the inevitability of the battle to liberate the usurped part from it, and its determination to bring out its effective revolutionary entity and the mobilization of the capabilities and potentialities and its material, military and spiritual forces".

Due to the influence of the Egyptian President Nasser, the PLO supported 'Pan-Arabism', as advocated by him – this was the ideology that the Arabs should live in one state. The first executive committee was formed on 9 August, with Ahmad Shuqeiri as its leader.[_citation needed_]

In spite of the 1949 Armistice Agreements, the Arab states remained unreconciled to Israel's creation as they had been to the proposed partition of Palestine in 1948. Therefore, the Palestinian National Charter of 1964[23] stated: "The claims of historic and spiritual ties between Jews and Palestine are not in agreement with the facts of history or with the true basis of sound statehood... [T]he Jews are not one people with an independent personality because they are citizens to their states." (Article 18).

Although Egypt and Jordan supported the creation of a Palestinian state on land that they recognised as being occupied by Israel, they would not grant sovereignty to the Palestinian people in lands under Jordanian and Egyptian military occupation, amounting to 53% of the territory allocated to Arabs under the UN Partition Plan. Hence, Article 24: "This Organization does not exercise any territorial sovereignty over the West Bank, the Gaza Strip or in the Himmah Area."


----------



## pbel (Mar 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Part 2 . . .
> 
> *Creation[edit]*
> The Arab League in Cairo Summit 1964 initiated the creation of an organization representing the Palestinian people.[21]
> ...


*The UN and most of the known world does not consider the Palestinian State terrorist...Do you have any recent links to prove your assertion? I don't even think Israel considers the present West Bank leaders terrorists, while I agree Hamas is in my view.*


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 11, 2015)

pbel said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



You are confused.  MB Kata'ib Muhammad is on the terror list

If I had I known bin laden when he was young, before he became radicalized, would you call me al-qaida?  If I had been friends with jordan king hussein, would I be jordanian?  If I knew the family of khashoggi, would I be an arms dealer?  If I knew pope john paul II, would that make me polish, italian or a priest?  If I knew arafat and many in the fatah, would that make me palestinian?  If I knew assad, would that make me syrian, baath or alawite?  If I knew hariri, would that make me sunni or saudi?  If I knew nasrallah, would that make me shiite or hezbullah?  If I knew frangieh, would that mean I had invited the syrians to occupy the country?  If I knew lebanese generals, would that make mean I had been an officer in the military there?  If I knew a judge, would that make me a lawyer?  If I knew the equivalent of the surgeon general, would that make me a doctor?
Why are you hung up with the fact that I knew bashir and his family?  I knew hobeika as well but that does not make me responsible for what he did at syrian orders. I still get christmas phone calls from lahoud but I was always loudly critical of him while he was a puppet president.
What is your fixation with the phalanges?
I was never a member of any political party, that's is part of the reason I was asked to do what I did.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 11, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



He was chastised for not being clairvoyant.  He had not way of knowing Hobeika was taking his orders from Hardan, or why those particular sababa had been picked or which commanders were leading them.  Many of the armed palestinians were rounded up and processed to be shipped out of Lebanon.  There were fierce gun battles around the gaza hospital with artillery on the roof.  Many of the residents were rigged by their own family and died during the search for remaining fatah.

Where is your condemnation of the thousands massacred in the camps by the syrians and amal?  Why only the four hundred+ that dies in '82?  Do you have any understanding of why or what lead up to Hobeika's boys going in?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 11, 2015)

pbel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Part 2 . . .
> ...







 Look at my link that shows they are on the terrorist list


----------



## pbel (Mar 11, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Where is your Link, It vanished?


----------



## pbel (Mar 11, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I condemn the killing of all unarmed civilians! By the way this is not the Syria board...


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Terrorists are the problem, and Palestine is a recognized terrorist state.  They don't have any good will toward anyone else because all they do is teach hatred.  Their religion is not just a religion, but more cult like in that it encompasses their entire lives and views, especially in small little isolated areas in the world where they are oppressed by dictators.  The dictators and their imams, etc., teach them to hate Americans, to hate Jews, to hate the western world . . . and all of this hatred they are instilling (brainwashing actually) takes the pressure off of the leadership in these places.  Their hatred runs deep, and I'm pretty sure you would not want it unleashed on the world.  They need to work on improving themselves before they even THINK about becoming a legitimate and recognized "state."


You're so full of shit and blinded by your own racist hatred, that you can't think for one moment you're wrong.  I'll say this again, resisting an illegal and immoral occupation, is not terrorism.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 11, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Hamas, IJ, PRC, DFLP, PFLP, al-Aqsa are all terrorist groups and until '91 so was the PLO.


You forgot the Likud Party.  Their roots are in Irgun.  And Irgun was a Jewish terrorist group.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Terrorists are the problem, and Palestine is a recognized terrorist state.  They don't have any good will toward anyone else because all they do is teach hatred.  Their religion is not just a religion, but more cult like in that it encompasses their entire lives and views, especially in small little isolated areas in the world where they are oppressed by dictators.  The dictators and their imams, etc., teach them to hate Americans, to hate Jews, to hate the western world . . . and all of this hatred they are instilling (brainwashing actually) takes the pressure off of the leadership in these places.  Their hatred runs deep, and I'm pretty sure you would not want it unleashed on the world.  They need to work on improving themselves before they even THINK about becoming a legitimate and recognized "state."
> ...



They were terrorists long before that.  Lol.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> They were terrorists long before that.  Lol.


No they weren't.  They were  indigenous residents, living in that area for centuries.  None of the violence was present in that area until the Zionists showed up.


----------



## toastman (Mar 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Terrorists are the problem, and Palestine is a recognized terrorist state.  They don't have any good will toward anyone else because all they do is teach hatred.  Their religion is not just a religion, but more cult like in that it encompasses their entire lives and views, especially in small little isolated areas in the world where they are oppressed by dictators.  The dictators and their imams, etc., teach them to hate Americans, to hate Jews, to hate the western world . . . and all of this hatred they are instilling (brainwashing actually) takes the pressure off of the leadership in these places.  Their hatred runs deep, and I'm pretty sure you would not want it unleashed on the world.  They need to work on improving themselves before they even THINK about becoming a legitimate and recognized "state."
> ...


What the Palestinians are doing, is not resisting.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > They were terrorists long before that.  Lol.
> ...



You are wrong.  The ME has never been a peaceful place.  Learn some history!!!


----------



## toastman (Mar 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Terrorists are the problem, and Palestine is a recognized terrorist state.  They don't have any good will toward anyone else because all they do is teach hatred.  Their religion is not just a religion, but more cult like in that it encompasses their entire lives and views, especially in small little isolated areas in the world where they are oppressed by dictators.  The dictators and their imams, etc., teach them to hate Americans, to hate Jews, to hate the western world . . . and all of this hatred they are instilling (brainwashing actually) takes the pressure off of the leadership in these places.  Their hatred runs deep, and I'm pretty sure you would not want it unleashed on the world.  They need to work on improving themselves before they even THINK about becoming a legitimate and recognized "state."
> ...


I' m surprised you have any time to post here, what will all the time you spend kissing Palestinian ass.


----------



## toastman (Mar 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


What Billo the Palestinian ass kisser forgets to mention is that it was the Arabs who started with the violence.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2015)

toastman said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



I'm sure he doesn't "forget."


----------



## theliq (Mar 11, 2015)

toastman said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


How strange Toastie....you must have short AND LONG TERM MEMORY LOSS.............steve....Trust you and Yours are Well.


----------



## theliq (Mar 11, 2015)

pbel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


You are Right pbel and the person aka "ChrisL" is, the Palestinian political party could well be asked to support either of the main two political Jewish parties to form a government,in the upcoming Israeli Elections.........this last happened when the Palestinians in Israel,in support of Y Rabin was given a vote of NO CONFIDENCE by the Kennesit sic......and Rabin remained Prime Minister....Keep Watching....steve....I love your contribution,but I doubt the Zionist Terrorist Possee DO.....keep up the Great work and truth against these Rewriters of history and the facts.


----------



## theliq (Mar 11, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> For you morons who are arguing against what ChrisL is saying you have already dug your grave and all she has to do is pick up the shovel and fill it.  She is a very smart woman and you'd be wise to listen to her.  ChrisL


Fcuk Wit


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 11, 2015)

theliq said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Stevie, go soak your head until you're sober.


----------



## theliq (Mar 11, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Ever heard of the genocide of the Palestinians by Jews 1927 onwards........but you were told that any Zionist Terrorists MASS MURDERED should be ignored.................................You are Fcuked in the Head Pussy


----------



## theliq (Mar 11, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Thanks Hoss,trouble is I could well be right.........so go soak your head.....by the way,I hope you are well,even if you are grumpy today.....I think you need a drink..LOL.steve


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 12, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


I've needed a drink for 21 years,but alas, one is too many and 20 is not enough. On the wagon.


----------



## theliq (Mar 12, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Brilliant Hoss,LOL...did you miss me while I was away...........LOL.......I'll tell you som'in ......... I really enjoy sparring with you,trouble is some of your punches are below the Belt,.....so it's just as well all of mine ARE......LOL.....Take Care Hoss...steve


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 You did reply to it so it ant have vanished as you claim..............


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2015)

pbel said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...







 Unless they are Jews living n Jewish owned land then you say they are not civilians.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Terrorists are the problem, and Palestine is a recognized terrorist state.  They don't have any good will toward anyone else because all they do is teach hatred.  Their religion is not just a religion, but more cult like in that it encompasses their entire lives and views, especially in small little isolated areas in the world where they are oppressed by dictators.  The dictators and their imams, etc., teach them to hate Americans, to hate Jews, to hate the western world . . . and all of this hatred they are instilling (brainwashing actually) takes the pressure off of the leadership in these places.  Their hatred runs deep, and I'm pretty sure you would not want it unleashed on the world.  They need to work on improving themselves before they even THINK about becoming a legitimate and recognized "state."
> ...






 And who says it is an illegal and immoral occupation that has the authority to do so. And why hasn't the UN stepped in and put an end to the occupation of unclaimed land.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Hamas, IJ, PRC, DFLP, PFLP, al-Aqsa are all terrorist groups and until '91 so was the PLO.
> ...





 You forget islam which is deeply rooted in terrorism and they go back 1400 years. So much so that they have the murder, rape and land theft as religious commands.


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Terrorists are the problem, and Palestine is a recognized terrorist state.  They don't have any good will toward anyone else because all they do is teach hatred.  Their religion is not just a religion, but more cult like in that it encompasses their entire lives and views, especially in small little isolated areas in the world where they are oppressed by dictators.  The dictators and their imams, etc., teach them to hate Americans, to hate Jews, to hate the western world . . . and all of this hatred they are instilling (brainwashing actually) takes the pressure off of the leadership in these places.  Their hatred runs deep, and I'm pretty sure you would not want it unleashed on the world.  They need to work on improving themselves before they even THINK about becoming a legitimate and recognized "state."
> ...


Blowing up school buses and tea shops, is.

Palestinians are illegally occupying Israel land.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > They were terrorists long before that.  Lol.
> ...






 Be careful as you are calling muslims liars when you say that, as the reports prior to 1900 show that arab muslims were virtually non existent in Palestine. You need inhabitants for the violence to be present, and the majority of the inhabitants were Jews. But any violence that there was always started when the muslims wanted to take something from the Jews


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2015)

toastman said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...







 As they themselves say gaza is not occupied so why are they firing illegal weapons into Israel from gaza. The UN should send in a task force and arrest the leaders of hamas and fatah and then put them on trial for refusing to accept the UN charter


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2015)

theliq said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...






Medina ring any bells, or mecca perhaps


----------



## Mindful (Mar 12, 2015)

The Muslim history in the region of Palestine began in the 630s during the great Great Muslim Conquests..


----------



## Mindful (Mar 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Former Jewish cities.


----------



## pbel (Mar 12, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Is this the Wagon before the Hoss? LOL


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 NO I doubt that anyone else has either, we have heard of the genocide of the Armenians, the Kurds, the Ahmadi, the Hindu's, the Christians and the Jews at muslim hands but not the genocide of the Palestinians by themselves.  You see arab muslims only became Palestinians in 1964 when Arafat told them they were


----------



## Mindful (Mar 12, 2015)

Netanyahu unwelcome? 

Gordon Brown was repeatedly snubbed by Obama.

Churlish to say the least.


----------



## theliq (Mar 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Yawn 1964 how strange you are ..................try -1000 BC.......whilst you are on the point of Genocide.........It was the Christians that Eliminated the Jews + Arab Moors,from Spain,It was the Christians that banished and slaughtered Jews from Russia,It was the Christians that wiped out the Jews in Germany(with Zionist help),It was Turks that wiped out the Armenian Christians........It was the Jews that wiped out the Caananites,Moabites and later attempted to wipe out the Palestinians.So your SILLY POINT WAS ???????????????????????


----------



## theliq (Mar 12, 2015)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Outstanding Retort pbel, Hoss you have to give it to him..........That was one very funny and clever REPLY.........pleb,I bow to your superior Wit.......steve


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 STOP LYING as the Zionist had nothing to do with the holocaust, your brothers had a big hand in it though through the Grand Mufti.  All the others were muslims acting in accordance with the false prophets commands. And what did he prophesy that was not already known to mankind ?


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> You are wrong.  The ME has never been a peaceful place.  Learn some history!!!


There is no recorded incidents of major violence in that area until the Zionist migration at the turn of the last century. Before that, Palestinian-Jews and Palestinian-Arabs lived in relative peace with each other.  But that all changed when Zionists migrated in with their racist, apartheid laws and ideology.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> STOP LYING as the Zionist had nothing to do with the holocaust...


They don't have anything to do with Judaism, either.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 12, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Blowing up school buses and tea shops, is.


So is targeting hospitals and civilian infrastructure.




Slyhunter said:


> Palestinians are illegally occupying Israel land.


Over 100 UN resolutions and the rest of the free world say you're wrong.


----------



## pbel (Mar 12, 2015)

The poetic Justice being heaped upon Nut&Yahoo by the Israeli electorate is heaven sent...A week from now champagne will be flowing world-wide if he is defeated...


Netanyahu s fortunes fall following GOP partnership MSNBC

When House Speaker John Boehner (R-Ohio) invited Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu to deliver a speech to a joint session of Congress, the plan was intended to boost their collective ambitions. Boehner would use Netanyahu to undermine President Obama and his foreign policy, while Netanyahu would use Boehner to improve his own re-election prospects and condemn international nuclear talks he opposes.
Almost immediately, the gambit backfired. In the United States, Republicans created a real controversy by partnering with a foreign official to undercut an American president. In Israel, Netanyahu divided the public by jeopardizing the country’s relationship with its most reliable ally.
The consequences of the misstep are still unfolding. Take the latest poll of Israeli voters, less than a week from their national elections, for example.
Isaac Herzog’s Zionist Union has maintained its 24-to-21-seat lead against Benjamin Netanyahu’s Likud in the Knesset Channel’s latest poll, suggesting that the prime minister’s speech to Congress last week hasn’t buoyed his party before the March 17 election. […]


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 13, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You are wrong.  The ME has never been a peaceful place.  Learn some history!!!
> ...






 You do not know what you are talking about as these massacres show

 Hebron 1518
 Safed 1834
 Bagdad 1838
 Basra 1776
 Tabris 1830


All before Zionism was invented and all showing the state of play in the M.E. with the volatile arab muslims

As the great Tunisian-Jewish writer Albert Memmi has written: "coexistence with the Arabs was not just uncomfortable, it was marked by threats periodically carried out."


 And how about this

Did Jews and Arab Muslims live in peace before 1948 the state establishment of Israel Yahoo Answers


In Moorish Spain,there was the 1066 Granada massacre, when more than 1,500 Jewish families, numbering 4,000 persons, fell in one day, and in Fez in 1033, when 6,000 Jews were killed. There were further massacres in Fez in 1276 and 1465.
Other mass murders of Jews in Arab lands occurred in Morocco in the 8th century, where whole communities were wiped out by Muslim ruler Idris I; North Africa in the 12th century, where the Almohads either forcibly converted or decimated several communities; Libya in 1785, where Ali Burzi Pasha murdered hundreds of Jews; Algiers, where Jews were massacred in 1805, 1815 and 1830 and Marrakesh, Morocco, where more than 300,000 Jews were murdered between 1864 and 1880.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 13, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Blowing up school buses and tea shops, is.
> ...





Which is what the arab muslims do without justification. Israel returns fire and if the fire is coming from hospitals or civilian structures then under the Geneva conventions they become military targets.

 Strange how the rest of the free world is you, your fellow neo Marxist stooges and a handful of islamonazi liars. And not the free thinkers who see the real problem and put the blame on the arab muslims.


----------



## theliq (Mar 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


It is rather SAD that a RABID Jew like Phonecall cannot admit the truth..........Trouble is like all Zionists, Phonecalls entire life is a LIE...you must think Sentinels like me are some how a mirror image of you...That's right A FCUKING IDIOT........but keep Bullshitting(LYING) it's all you ever had.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 13, 2015)

pbel said:


> The poetic Justice being heaped upon Nut&Yahoo by the Israeli electorate is heaven sent...A week from now champagne will be flowing world-wide if he is defeated...
> 
> 
> Netanyahu s fortunes fall following GOP partnership MSNBC
> ...





 Don't count your chickens


----------



## theliq (Mar 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Actually the Moors and Jews fought together against the Christians in Spain.....so much for your ignorant and inane diatribe..........later the Spanish Inquision sic was a rouse to eliminate the remaining Jews and Moors left in Spain........Christians have slaughtered more Jews that any other religious or ethnic community throughout history.....................I don't expect you to have my superior knowledge but for fcuk sake try to keep up to speed and stop the Bullshit.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 13, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 How many more times IDIOT I am not a Jew, but to admit that would mean that you are wrong about everything. Now about the holocaust who was it asked Hitler for more Jews as he had ran out, and toured the death camps laughing as he had Jews murdered for his own amusement. A clue he was not a Zionist but he was an educated muslim........................


----------



## Challenger (Mar 13, 2015)

Mindful said:


> The Muslim history in the region of Palestine began in the 630s during the great Great Muslim Conquests..


"The Muslim history in the region of Palestine began in the 630s during the great Muslim conquests." *sigh* If you are going to just copy/paste Wikipedia, at least provide the link, otherwise it's plagiarism. Muslim history in Palestine - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Challenger (Mar 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



America, Israel's bitch in the UN.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



"The ME has never been a peaceful place" So where has?


----------



## Challenger (Mar 13, 2015)

CMike said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


The Phalangists were the instruments, those who let them carry out the massacre were responsible, the IDF and Sharon.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 13, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The Muslim history in the region of Palestine began in the 630s during the great Great Muslim Conquests..
> ...



Are you a sock puppet?


----------



## Challenger (Mar 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Phoney's off his meds again "hundreds of millions of Jews in the Islamic nations" "If it wasn't for the Crusaders many millions more would have been massascred"


----------



## Challenger (Mar 13, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Nope, just irritated with the intellectual laziness and dishonesty evidenced by your post and many, many more by the pro-Zionist Israel useful idiots here.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 13, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Nothing else to do in your boring life than waste band width?


----------



## Mindful (Mar 13, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Coming from you. Lmao.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 13, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



QED


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 13, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...








 Then why hasn't islams bitch the UN stepped in and taken action against Israel ?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 13, 2015)

Challenger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...






 No where but the M.E has been the centre of activity since the invention of islam.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 13, 2015)

Challenger said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 So the cause of the retribution does not come into it then, once again exonerating the muslims of all blame for their barbaric atrocities.
 How do you get paid by the muslims to spout their lies ?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 13, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 Instead of breaching zone 2 rules on flaming how about you try and show that what I posted was wrong ?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



You know that the 20 smileys are a dead give away of mental illness.  Lol.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 13, 2015)

Challenger said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



And the syrians that planned the assassination and massacre?  Why are so many ignorant of the history and facts?  Most of you don't even know when or how the plan for the shabab to enter the camps was conceived or at who's suggestion.  More than 30 years later it is still mostly lies and propaganda.  Why don't people start with Assad Hardan, Shartouni and Hobeika before long jumping to Sharon?  I could probably give you a dozen other names of people involved for various reasons.  Sharon wanted the remaining fighters to be taken to the stadium so they could be processed out of Lebanon.  The "massacre" was of no advantage to Israel but it was of great value to syria, among others.
There is a common pattern to most of the assassinations or attempted assassinations from the early '70's trough '04, and beyond.  I can think of at lease four attempt on Arafat that originated from syria.


----------



## pbel (Mar 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...





aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...


A fascist Phalanges complains that he/she paled in comparison to Syrian fascist murderers on the Israel/Palestine board...

Pathetic.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 13, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



You keep blaming the Phalanges as if it was their plan.  Hobeika took his orders from Hardan and Hardan from Assad.  These are facts.  The assassination was also perpetrated by syrians, that gave the excuse to enter the camps.
It was Amin that discussed the possibility of entering the camps right after the funeral.  Sharon had nothing to do with picking Hobeika or the others involved.  It was only after the 16th that anyone, except Hobeika, Hardan and Shartouni knew that the syrians were behind the bombing in Ashrafieh.
I don't condone what happened at the camps, but I understand it.  There was more than a decade of blood and violence behind the motivation of those involved.
What I dislike more is the constant lies and exaggerations by those who don't even try to understand what really happened or why.  What happened was not planned and executed in 24 hours, it goes back even before the civil war or Damour.
It does not seem to sink in no matter how many times I try to explain.  You don't want to know what happened.  You are just seeking to spread hate and incite violence by blaming the least of those involved and ignore what was really behind the event of the 16th.
You should have your tunnel vision check out, perhaps by Bashar.  Need the address?


----------



## pbel (Mar 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Aris: "It does not seem to sink in no matter how many times I try to explain"

A Fascist Phalanges trying to explain their murderous acts? Find a big rock and hide under it. The more you explain the murder of women and children, the more you expose the Fascist mindset.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 13, 2015)

pbel said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



You have not idea what you are talking about and don't seem to care about the facts or the history of the events.
You were not there and did not know those in the camps or any of the other players at that time.
You did not go into the camps.  You did not identify the bodies.  You did not see the tunnels.  You did not know where the fighters were held up in the camps.  You did not write a report of the finding for the UN, Lebanon or Israel.
You don't care what took place.  You chant the propaganda and lies like they are gospel.  All you are doing is spreading lies.
When you stop blaming me for the people I knew or grew up with and actually want to learn the truth, perhaps you will ask or listen.  Why is it only a small group of my friend and not all the other people I knew or worked with?
If you had grown up knowing terrorists long before they were terrorists, would that make you a terrorist?  If it was part of your job to talk with leaders of different nations, political groups or militias, would that make you a traitor or enemy agent?  Your reasoning is not logical. 
I did not vote there, I was never a member of any political party, I didn't even carry a Lebanese passport only a residency card and driver's license.

You are a stranger one


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...








SHHHHH don't tell him that he will double them to 40


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 14, 2015)

pbel said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 Is that why you try and explain the murder of women and children by muslims ?


----------



## pbel (Mar 14, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Only proves you've gone Bananas!


----------



## pbel (Mar 14, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Are you talking about Israel's killing roughly 900 children in the bombing of Gaza?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 14, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...






Or that you are stalking, trolling and flaming contrary to zone 2 rules.............


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 14, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






Now why would the Israeli muslims do that, or did you miss that from the original reply.  And have you read the Geneva conventions and what they have to say about firing rockets from civilian areas and then using civilians as shields to protect the cowards firing the rockets ?


----------



## pbel (Mar 14, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Human shields from bombs thousands of feet above by bombers? Boy you have gone Bonkers with Bananas!


----------



## Challenger (Mar 14, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Dear teapot, love kettle.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 14, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



OK, I'm interested. Care to share your source information, I for one will have a look at it.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 14, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






Yes the methods are not in question but the way that the arab muslims dealt with the situation is. Why do you think the ICJ keeps putting off the report into the war in gaza, because the evidence shows that the arab muslims were war criminals. The Israelis gave plenty of warning on what they were going to target and hamas forced women and children to stay in their homes to protect the rockets. As the bomb that took out two terrorists showed the Israeli's could hit a moving target and take it out without injuring any bystanders.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 14, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Reported figures have been proven incorrect.


----------



## pbel (Mar 14, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


?[/QUOTE]

Reported figures have been proven incorrect.[/QUOTE]
By whom? Please post an unbiased link...


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 14, 2015)

pbel said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Reported figures have been proven incorrect.[/QUOTE]
By whom? Please post an unbiased link...[/QUOTE]

How the AP Botched Its Investigation of Civilian Deaths in Gaza War Observer
BBC and NYT Admit Gazan Civilian Casualty Stats Not Credible HonestReporting
Two Major News Organizations Have Questioned the High Palestinian Casualty Figures and It s Probably Not Ones You d Expect TheBlaze.com
What the Media Gets Wrong About Israel The Atlantic

Don't read the news?


----------



## pbel (Mar 14, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


By whom? Please post an unbiased link...[/QUOTE]

How the AP Botched Its Investigation of Civilian Deaths in Gaza War Observer
BBC and NYT Admit Gazan Civilian Casualty Stats Not Credible HonestReporting
Two Major News Organizations Have Questioned the High Palestinian Casualty Figures and It s Probably Not Ones You d Expect TheBlaze.com
What the Media Gets Wrong About Israel The Atlantic

Don't read the news?[/QUOTE]
offering a commentary as news IS NOT AN ANSWER.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 14, 2015)

pbel said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



How the AP Botched Its Investigation of Civilian Deaths in Gaza War Observer
BBC and NYT Admit Gazan Civilian Casualty Stats Not Credible HonestReporting
Two Major News Organizations Have Questioned the High Palestinian Casualty Figures and It s Probably Not Ones You d Expect TheBlaze.com
What the Media Gets Wrong About Israel The Atlantic

Don't read the news?[/QUOTE]
Boy, you are a fascist, offering a commentary as news. Go hide under a rock, idiot![/QUOTE]



 Always the same with the islamonazi morons when they are proven wrong, they resort to flaming and personal abuse to try and save face


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 14, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Boy, you are a fascist, offering a commentary as news. Go hide under a rock, idiot![/QUOTE]



Always the same with the islamonazi morons when they are proven wrong, they resort to flaming and personal abuse to try and save face[/QUOTE]

He does not understand the term or who in the area actually are fascists.  He does not know the region, history, politics and he defiantly does not know me or even a faction of what I have done throughout my life.
He likes to blow hot air.  Mildly annoying but meaningless.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 14, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...





Always the same with the islamonazi morons when they are proven wrong, they resort to flaming and personal abuse to try and save face[/QUOTE]

He does not understand the term or who in the area actually are fascists.  He does not know the region, history, politics and he defiantly does not know me or even a faction of what I have done throughout my life.
He likes to blow hot air.  Mildly annoying but meaningless.[/QUOTE]




 Agree


----------



## pbel (Mar 14, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...





Always the same with the islamonazi morons when they are proven wrong, they resort to flaming and personal abuse to try and save face[/QUOTE]

He does not understand the term or who in the area actually are fascists.  He does not know the region, history, politics and he defiantly does not know me or even a faction of what I have done throughout my life.
He likes to blow hot air.  Mildly annoying but meaningless.[/QUOTE]
*OK I should be reasonable and not rant...For that I apologize, Aris...*


----------



## Indofred (Mar 14, 2015)

It's perfectly acceptable for the fat bastard to influence US politics, but it's anti semitic for America to say the slightest negative thing about Zionists.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Indofred (Mar 15, 2015)

Vigilante said:


>



Ironic how an aggressive nuclear nation that has attacked many countries, and sells weapons to China wants a nation that has not invaded anyone to be destroyed.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 15, 2015)

Indofred said:


> It's perfectly acceptable for the fat bastard to influence US politics, but it's anti semitic for America to say the slightest negative thing about Zionists.






 Because of your personal definition of Zionism ?


----------



## Indofred (Mar 15, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > It's perfectly acceptable for the fat bastard to influence US politics, but it's anti semitic for America to say the slightest negative thing about Zionists.
> ...



No, because Zionism is extremism, and I dislike extremism.
Not a single xtremist ideal has ever been followed that didn't involve hate and/or murder.
Zionists tend to claim they represent Jews, but a hell of a lot of Jews say, 'not in my name'.
It's absolutely the same as morons such as ISIS that claim to represent Muslims - they can go fuck themselves as well - they don't represent me.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 15, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...





 Do you mean like islam is extremism ?

Not a single Islamic ideal has ever been followed that didn't involve hate and/or murder

Islamists tend to claim they represent all that is good and peaceful, but far too many people say in your dreams but no muslims ever says not in my name

 See you have your beliefs mixed up as it is islam that is extremist and murders. Zionism just wants a homeland for the Jews and the right to defend it against violence and attack from muslims.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 15, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


I was just ready to reply and you beat me to it. You can't convince fools that Israel only wants to be Zionist and left alone, which is a natural want, and the people of the Devil's religion won't allow it.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 15, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...






 Have you noticed they refuse to give their personal definitions of Zionism because they are afraid of being seen as racists. They give watered down versions of their beliefs because to do otherwise would show them as the racist pigs they are.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 15, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Have you noticed they refuse to give their personal definitions of Zionism because they are afraid of being seen as racists. They give watered down versions of their beliefs because to do otherwise would show them as the racist pigs they are.





> Zi·on·ism
> ˈzīəˌnizəm/
> _noun_
> 
> a movement for (originally) the re-establishment and (now) the development and protection of a Jewish nation in what is now Israel. It was established as a political organization in 1897 under Theodor Herzl, and was later led by Chaim Weizmann.



No racism or bigotry from me, just an objection to an extremist political movement based on racist/bigoted ideals.
Yes, the Islamic state of Iran will be tossed at me, but I'm hardly a fan of that mob either
Objecting to one extremist states's policy towards another extremist state doesn't mean I support either, just that I object to extremism, and the fact Israel's policy is both unreasonable and hypocritical.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 16, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed they refuse to give their personal definitions of Zionism because they are afraid of being seen as racists. They give watered down versions of their beliefs because to do otherwise would show them as the racist pigs they are.
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 16, 2015)

So your personal definition is far removed from the real definition, and is more akin to the definition of islam


----------



## Indofred (Mar 16, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> So your personal definition is far removed from the real definition, and is more akin to the definition of islam



That's the accepted definition - what's your version sound like?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 16, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > So your personal definition is far removed from the real definition, and is more akin to the definition of islam
> ...





 Exactly the same as the official version, unlike yours that includes "extremist political movement based on racist/bigoted ideals" when that is not in evidence at all. In fact the opposite is true when you look at the way non Jews are treated in Israel. For a start they are very unfairly denied conscription into the armed forces or are denied the right to be told which ID card they will receive and can choose what is placed on it.    Very racist and bigoted isn't it.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> For a start they are very unfairly denied conscription into the armed forces



Also known as - you don't want them holding guns.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 17, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > For a start they are very unfairly denied conscription into the armed forces
> ...






 Well that is where you are wrong again as they can enlist if they want to, and many Christian Israelis do just that. As do some arab muslim Israelis because they like living in a free country.

 What is it the pact of Omar and the dhimmi laws command regarding non muslims and weapons again ?


----------



## Indofred (Mar 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Well that is where you are wrong again as they can enlist if they want to, and many Christian Israelis do just that



Yes, it's a perverts' army, so few Muslims join.
As you say, there are very few Muslims, so most of the massive number of sex crimes are committed by Jew boys.

In Israel s citizen army a steep rise in sex crimes The Times of Israel


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 17, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Well that is where you are wrong again as they can enlist if they want to, and many Christian Israelis do just that
> ...






 Hardly the crime you are trying to make it seem with 37 cases in the last year. Now how about some balance and show the numbers of sex crimes in gaza alone by hamas members. I bet it is 37 every day and not for minor crimes either but for major ones like rape.

 Few muslims join because they know they face brutality and assault if the do.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Few muslims join because they know they face brutality and assault if the do.



I agree, racism and bigotry are serious problems in the IDF.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 18, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Few muslims join because they know they face brutality and assault if the do.
> ...





 Not from the IDF but from the other arab muslims who think nothing of slitting their throats for the dishonour they bring on their families and religion


----------

